# Penile size



## Ikaika

Yes another penis thread, but this is a dilemma for a lot of men. As she stresses, men should not stress as much as they do about their size. 











Typically I only subscribe to medical info threads and on the topic of sexual health and urology, she is one of the better ones.


----------



## TXTrini

But... 
It's peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeenisssssssssssssss!


----------



## Julie's Husband

I've never been interested in worrying about this. It's an insecurity and competitive thing that has never been a part of my experience. Makes money for someone, though.


----------



## bobert

Okay, let's be real... a "normal" 2.9 inch lil' fellow isn't pleasing anyone. 

Even 5.2" sounds small to me.


----------



## TXTrini

bobert said:


> Okay, let's be real... a "normal" 2.9 inch lil' fellow isn't pleasing anyone.
> 
> Even 5.2" sounds small to me.


It depends... is it a grower or a show-er? But yes, 2.9 won't get the job done unless you knock boots with a midget.


----------



## Wolfman1968

No one worries about this in Lake Wobegone, where all the man are above average.


----------



## CharlieParker




----------



## ConanHub

Yay!!!!!!😂


----------



## Andy1001

The worst “compliment” a woman can give a man. 
“Your penis is fine, the big ones hurt”.🫤


----------



## Numb26

Andy1001 said:


> The worst “compliment” a woman can give a man.
> “Your penis is fine, the big ones hurt”.🫤


The worst "lie" a woman can tell is.
"Size doesn't matter"
She says this what she means is you have a small one.


----------



## Rus47

The thing is, there is no sense in a man stressing about this because there isnt' a damned thing he can do to change it. If he isn't adequate for his woman, she will just have to find someone else. Sooner is probably better than later for both of them.


----------



## Rus47

CharlieParker said:


>


Took me a bit to note the "Internet" in the description lol


----------



## Numb26

To all the women who do make comments about their men's "size" just remember this...even a 747 looks small in the Grand Canyon.


----------



## Rus47

I hope there is a Boob size thread that soon follows this one. It has been awhile since we had one of those.


----------



## TinyTbone

Rus47 said:


> The thing is, there is no sense in a man stressing about this because there isnt' a damned thing he can do to change it. If he isn't adequate for his woman, she will just have to find someone else. Sooner is probably better than later for both of them.


Yes, feel sorry for the gents with smaller buddies that their woman says it's fine. It's the motion if the ocean. Then a few years later, wind up cheating or dumping them because he just can't fullfil me as I need.


----------



## Numb26

TinyTbone said:


> Yes, feel sorry for the gents with smaller buddies that their woman says it's fine. It's the motion if the ocean. Then a few years later, wind up cheating or dumping them because he just can't fullfil me as I need.


Happens all the time


----------



## Lila

I only watched the first video but it's got a lot of great information. Today I learned that Penis Size Anxiety is a clinical mental health diagnosis. 🤔

At the end of the day, penis size matters for some and doesn't matter for others. It's an individual preference just like height, body shape, facial features, skin color, and hundreds of other traits.


----------



## TinyTbone

I never had any issue with this problem. Not going tell ya my junk is any larger than the next guys. It's fine the way it is. Never had any problems with all my lovers through the years. The wife sure didn't complain, except when I bottomed! Ouch!!


----------



## TinyTbone

I never had any issue with this problem. Not going tell ya my junk is any larger than the next guys. It's fine the way it is. Never had any problems with all my lovers through the years. The wife sure didn't complain, except when I bottomed! Ouch!!


----------



## RandomDude

Hahaha yes! Another penis thread, this time an official one without being threadjacked... ahem I meant penisjacked!



CharlieParker said:


>


----------



## Rus47

Numb26 said:


> Happens all the time


Except there have been threads on here where the WW got with an OM who they said wss inferior to their husband in endowment and ability. They cheated because of other inadequacies. One WW was upset because her GF AP was biggun n her AP was a gym rat packing a toy pistol. WW still kept doing the gym rat when she had a better option at home.


----------



## bobert

Rus47 said:


> Took me a bit to note the "Internet" in the description lol


I thought it said "insert" at first glance


----------



## RandomDude

Rus47 said:


> One WW was upset because her GF AP was biggun n her AP was a gym rat packing a toy pistol.


Lol 

"So not fair! The guy you are cheating with has a bigger package that the guy I'm cheating with!"


----------



## bobert

The other day I got my first "yeah... I couldn't feel it all at". Felt great to hear. 

Wasn't my issue, of course.


----------



## joannacroc

I don't think it's an issue depending on the size of the woman in question.


----------



## SunCMars

Rus47 said:


> Took me a bit to note the "Internet" in the description lol


Yes, our eyes go right to the meat of the matter.


----------



## SunCMars

joannacroc said:


> I don't think it's an issue depending on the size of the woman in question.


I think you need to reword this post to something.... more clearly stated.

The _don't _is either not needed in your meaning, or you left out a (_but_, rather).

After having natural birth, a woman is no longer as tight.
Such is life.

After she has given birth, (for some men) she is viewed as a mother, less a hot lover.
As she gives birth she grows.
As men age, they, (a tad a decade) shrink away.

The penile shrinking is more a hydraulic cause, not actual millimeters being worn away!!!

................................................................

The below is gross, sorry.

..............................................................

I believe many men enjoy anal sex for that tightness.
I personally find it gross and creepy.



_Are Dee-_ taken from his notes and reworded.


----------



## bobert

joannacroc said:


> I don't think it's an issue depending on the size of the woman in question.


I heard, from a L&D nurse (who has had her fingers in probably thousands of ladies)... The bigger the woman, the bigger/looser the vagina.


----------



## bobert

SunCMars said:


> I believe many men enjoy anal sex for that tightness.
> I personally find it gross and creepy.


It's only tighter at the opening...


----------



## joannacroc

SunCMars said:


> I think you need to reword this post to something.... more clearly stated.
> 
> The _don't _is either not needed in your meaning, or you left out a (_but_, rather).
> 
> After having natural birth, a woman is no longer as tight.
> Such is life.
> 
> After she has given birth, (for some men) she is viewed as a mother, less a hot lover.
> As she gives birth she grows.
> As men age, they, (a tad a decade) shrink away.
> 
> The penile shrinking is more a hydraulic cause, not actual millimeters being worn away!!!
> 
> ................................................................
> 
> The below is gross, sorry.
> 
> ..............................................................
> 
> I believe many men enjoy anal sex for that tightness.
> I personally find it gross and creepy.
> 
> 
> 
> _Are Dee-_ taken from his notes and reworded.


No, I meant what I typed. Even to a teacher, this comes across as pedantic and condescending. You're entitled to your opinion but I didn't hire you as an editor, which, by the way, was one of my previous jobs.


----------



## bygone

Size and performance are always important.

but does not prevent cheating

The excitement and desire of experiences with different partners are higher in cheating (I didn't research, my interpretation)


----------



## Rus47

bobert said:


> I heard, from a L&D nurse (who has had her fingers in probably thousands of ladies)... The bigger the woman, the bigger/looser the vagina.


But I have read that vaginas have a tremendous amount of elasticity to accommodate a wide range of girth. And lengthens and balloons with arousal to accommodate a wide range of lengths.

Someone wrote regarding childbirth affecting capacity. I am dealing with sample size of one, my wife had four kids, I never noticed any difference before or after once she had recovered.


----------



## Rus47

bobert said:


> I heard, from a L&D nurse (who has had her fingers in probably thousands of ladies)... The bigger the woman, the bigger/looser the vagina.


With my wife’s first labor, nurse was shoving her entire lubed gloved hand up in there to check dilation. First time it happened, am thinking damn, thats gotta hurt. Nope. Wife had no response. I was really impressed.


----------



## bobert

Rus47 said:


> But I have read that vaginas have a tremendous amount of elasticity to accommodate a wide range of girth. And lengthens and balloons with arousal to accommodate a wide range of lengths.
> 
> Someone wrote regarding childbirth affecting capacity. I am dealing with sample size of one, my wife had four kids, I never noticed any difference before or after once she had recovered.


No one is aroused in L&D though.

My wife has had 6 kids take that exit, there is no difference in tightness. There are changes visually after all the severe tearing, and sensation-wise for her (and once for me, which was weird but the next delivery corrected it).

For her, it's like trying to figure out a new person after each delivery, because what used to feel good or work for her no longer does. The last delivery was awful (baby got stuck and had to be rotated/twisted around and pulled out). Now there is pretty much no feeling down there for her and no pelvic floor strength at all (can't even do a kegal, let alone a weak one), so no O's either.

Damn kids.



Rus47 said:


> With my wife’s first labor, nurse was shoving her entire lubed gloved hand up in there to check dilation. First time it happened, am thinking damn, thats gotta hurt. Nope. Wife had no response. I was really impressed.


My wife absolutely hated being checked and refused it unless absolutely necessary (it's usually not). She said it was the worse part 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Max.HeadRoom

dwarf & penis size joke


----------



## CraigBesuden

Duplicate post


----------



## CraigBesuden

This is the ideal penis size to make women climax: survey


The phallic findings may be reassuring to some.




nypost.com





Bigger is better — to a point.

In findings that will no doubt make well-endowed millennials rejoice, 8 inches is the optimal penis size when it comes to making women orgasm, according to a survey by dating site Big One. The same survey showed that climax-inducing capabilities drop off dramatically in anything bigger than 9 inches.

Or as Big One so eloquently puts it, “Size does matter, but bigger is not always better.”

To “compare orgasm success rate with penis size,” the self-proclaimed “large penis dating site” surveyed 4,761 women across their entire network spanning general, casual dating and other niches. They asked the survey participants about the last time they had sex, how big their partner’s unit was and if they achieved “orgasm via penetration.”

The randy research — which displayed the juicy results on a cucumber diagram — found that 8-inch penises induced orgasms at a 44% success rate. Coming in second was 9 inches — nearly the height of a bowling pin — with a 42% success rate.

* * *

And skill is just as important as size, per the research…. [A] large number of survey participants deemed girth to be crucial when it comes to experiencing rapture in the sack.

[T]he penis-measuring research is not an exact science. “These are averages, and there will always be exceptions,” writes Big One. “If he doesn’t measure up, he can still deliver, and equally, if he’s massive, he can still disappoint!”


----------



## bobert

TXTrini said:


> It depends... is it a grower or a show-er? But yes, 2.9 won't get the job done unless you knock boots with a midget.


Not sure it would get the job done even then. Don't people with dwarfism have normal torsos, just short limbs? So I'd assume their parts are "normal" as well 

Maybe I should BRB... I have a friend who banged a chick with dwarfism just to cross it off the list


----------



## Evinrude58

Andy1001 said:


> The worst “compliment” a woman can give a man.
> “Your penis is fine, the big ones hurt”.🫤


I’ve heard that one…….😭😢


----------



## CraigBesuden

Andy1001 said:


> The worst “compliment” a woman can give a man.
> “Your penis is fine, the big ones hurt”.🫤


“Your penis is perfect for oral. It’s hard fitting my hands and mouth around the big ones, but one your size is easy to work with. And it’s perfect size for anal.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TinyTbone

I read an article recently that showed a surprising result. Multiple women aged 18-60, where interviewed in person. They asked size of their partner, previous partners, size preference as usual. The surprising fact that was found was that women in relationships with men that were above the average size (they indicated a size range starting at 7"), had reported that would or had cheated with a man of less size. When questioned as to why, the overwhelming response was that talking with other GF's or wives and hearing them talk of wild monkey sex with their partners without pain. That they wanted to experience this as well, do to the fact that do to their partners size it made sex difficult to have without pain.


----------



## Julie's Husband

I always wonder whether having the cervix prodded is something women like or not. I've assumed not. I do enjoy staying in the woman as she relaxes and the cervix comes down to sit atop the end of the penis.


----------



## Not

That’s something I’ve wondered about. The pain factor. I’m female and that has never been an issue for me but I’m sure it’s a legitimate issue for other women but I’ve wondered how bad does it really get? And are we talking very petite women or does body size not play a role? I guess I just don’t understand it because even a petite woman can birth a 7 pound baby with no problem. It doesn’t make sense to me.


----------



## TinyTbone

Not said:


> That’s something I’ve wondered about. The pain factor. I’m female and that has never been an issue for me but I’m sure it’s a legitimate issue for other women but I’ve wondered how bad does it really get? And are we talking very petite women or does body size not play a role? I guess I just don’t understand it because even a petite woman can birth a 7 pound baby with no problem. It doesn’t make sense to me.


The pain is not funny. I've known and have friends whose partner was larger. All of them agreed with the pain aspect, either during the act, or afterwards if things get crazy during the passion of the act. Takes a bit longer to perform and is distracting because of that, to not go to deep and cause the pain. However some times its not the length, but rather girth that can be an issue.


----------



## Not

TinyTbone said:


> The pain is not funny. I've known and have friends whose partner was larger. All of them agreed with the pain aspect, either during the act, or afterwards if things get crazy during the passion of the act. Takes a bit longer to perform and is distracting because of that, to not go to deep and cause the pain. However some times its not the length, but rather girth that can be an issue.


Thanks for replying. Is it literally just penetration alone that can cause the pain? Going to deep and hitting the cervix I know is painful but not just penetration itself right?


----------



## Mr.Married

Not said:


> That’s something I’ve wondered about. The pain factor. I’m female and that has never been an issue for me but I’m sure it’s a legitimate issue for other women but I’ve wondered how bad does it really get? And are we talking very petite women or does body size not play a role? I guess I just don’t understand it because even a petite woman can birth a 7 pound baby with no problem. It doesn’t make sense to me.


My wife is 5ft and can handle some size when proper stimulated. However she doesn’t like her cervix pounded …. Not at all….Never


----------



## bobert

Not said:


> Thanks for replying. Is it literally just penetration alone that can cause the pain? Going to deep and hitting the cervix I know is painful but not just penetration itself right?


My wife is 5'2 and 100lbs at most. So, a small person. For her, it hurts at the opening because of the stretching, it takes a bit of work to get in, and she almost always tears a tiny bit. Enough that she will have a couple spots of blood after and it burns to pee for a day or two. The rest of it feels like (or used to, when she could feel down there) a muscle being stretched, that feeling where it hurts but also feels good in a way - sometimes it's worse than others and just straight up hurts. And I can't go in all the way or I hit her cervix and it hurts a lot. Any "deep" positions aren't an option really because I suck at not going in all the way or picking up why she's pulling away from me.

Our kids have ranged from 5lbs 2oz to 8lbs 11oz. Her birth injuries have ranged from a 1st degree tear with 1 stitch (her biggest baby), to 3rd and 4th degree tears (in every direction) with over a hundred stitches (smallest babies) 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## BigDaddyNY

I'm not going to get into numbers, but if I were any longer I don't think I could use it all. There are already times where I can get too deep and it hurts her. Now girth is another story. I'm sure there is a limit there too, but I would bet it is easier to get used to than too much length.


----------



## SunCMars

joannacroc said:


> No, I meant what I typed. Even to a teacher, this comes across as pedantic and condescending. You're entitled to your opinion but I didn't hire you as an editor, which, by the way, was one of my previous jobs.


Fine, just fine, as in OK!

I meant no harm.
I do like you.
TBH, I do not suspect that same feeling is coming back, my way.

I am tolerant of other TAM members, especially their spelling and diction.
On this blog, we need to be!

Yes, I am pedantic with a few posters.
Yes, I am condescending with another few.
Either by accident, though, to be honest, mostly with intent.

Those early English teachers that I had, feared me.
I played with words; splayed them all over my papers.
I did not make their day, nor they, mine.

I rarely edit others, their spelled out words.
To do so, would inspire others to do that to me.

If you remember: The original poster on this Avatar, was an......odd fellow.
He has since, gone missing.

Why edit, why bother?
It ain't moi yob.

.................................................................................

Oh, you might wish to add a few apostrophes for effect, maybe for charm!


................................................................................

End of TJ.

..............................................................................

Penises, themselves are useful, clever and wonderful creations. 
The owners may not be.


----------



## ConanHub

TinyTbone said:


> Yes, feel sorry for the gents with smaller buddies that their woman says it's fine. It's the motion if the ocean. Then a few years later, wind up cheating or dumping them because he just can't fullfil me as I need.


I'm convinced that's an almost non existent reason for cheating though I'm sure nasty words have been tossed around during a breakup


----------



## SunCMars

Penises were made for the sole purpose of properly injecting sperm into a female.

With apes, and later, humans, it needed to be a pleasurable action, for reasons I will not mention.

Size has only been, that getting the job done.

Yes, times have changed, but up-sizing evolution has not kept pace.


----------



## Not

bobert said:


> My wife is 5'2 and 100lbs at most. So, a small person. For her, it hurts at the opening because of the stretching, it takes a bit of work to get in, and she almost always tears a tiny bit. Enough that she will have a couple spots of blood after and it burns to pee for a day or two. The rest of it feels like (or used to, when she could feel down there) a muscle being stretched, that feeling where it hurts but also feels good in a way - sometimes it's worse than others and just straight up hurts. And I can't go in all the way or I hit her cervix and it hurts a lot. Any "deep" positions aren't an option really because I suck at not going in all the way or picking up why she's pulling away from me.
> 
> Our kids have ranged from 5lbs 2oz to 8lbs 11oz. Her birth injuries have ranged from a 1st degree tear with 1 stitch (her biggest baby), to 3rd and 4th degree tears (in every direction) with over a hundred stitches (smallest babies) 🤷🏻‍♂️


Oh wow. I’ve heard stories of those types of tears during childbirth. I can’t imagine going through something like that. 

Thanks for the info. What you say makes sense. I wasn’t thinking of it in terms of the opening itself. You would think that childbirth would take care of that issue but apparently not.


----------



## ConanHub

Rus47 said:


> WW still kept doing the gym rat when she had a better option at home.


So the option at home, being bigger, wasn't necessarily better.

You are absolutely right about smaller size not being a cheating cause.

I think I saw a study where guys on the larger size actually got cheated on at a higher rate.


----------



## RandomDude

This thread now:


----------



## ConanHub

Not said:


> That’s something I’ve wondered about. The pain factor. I’m female and that has never been an issue for me but I’m sure it’s a legitimate issue for other women but I’ve wondered how bad does it really get? And are we talking very petite women or does body size not play a role? I guess I just don’t understand it because even a petite woman can birth a 7 pound baby with no problem. It doesn’t make sense to me.


Shorter, more petite women generally have more difficulty with longer units than taller women.

Most women adapt to different girths pretty well barring health issues.


----------



## Andy1001

No matter how long or thick it is a penis is the lightest thing in the world. 
A thought can raise it.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Girth is so much more important to women than length, and there is more variation in girth. Also, I believe good girth is way harder to find than length.


----------



## Rus47

CraigBesuden said:


> This is the ideal penis size to make women climax: survey
> 
> 
> The phallic findings may be reassuring to some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigger is better — to a point.
> 
> In findings that will no doubt make well-endowed millennials rejoice, 8 inches is the optimal penis size when it comes to making women orgasm, according to a survey by dating site Big One. The same survey showed that climax-inducing capabilities drop off dramatically in anything bigger than 9 inches.
> 
> Or as Big One so eloquently puts it, “Size does matter, but bigger is not always better.”
> 
> To “compare orgasm success rate with penis size,” the self-proclaimed “large penis dating site” surveyed 4,761 women across their entire network spanning general, casual dating and other niches. They asked the survey participants about the last time they had sex, how big their partner’s unit was and if they achieved “orgasm via penetration.”
> 
> The randy research — which displayed the juicy results on a cucumber diagram — found that 8-inch penises induced orgasms at a 44% success rate. Coming in second was 9 inches — nearly the height of a bowling pin — with a 42% success rate.
> 
> * * *
> 
> And skill is just as important as size, per the research…. [A] large number of survey participants deemed girth to be crucial when it comes to experiencing rapture in the sack.
> 
> [T]he penis-measuring research is not an exact science. “These are averages, and there will always be exceptions,” writes Big One. “If he doesn’t measure up, he can still deliver, and equally, if he’s massive, he can still disappoint!”


I will point out that the “success rate” varied from 22% at 2” (?!?) to 44% at 8”. What are the confidence limits of the survey? Since a lot of women (what % according to Masters n Johnson?) can’t get there from PIV anyway I guess the survey respondents must have been limited to those who do.

Psychology today wrote:
This bears repeating: Only one-quarter of women reliably experience orgasm during intercourse—no matter how long it lasts, no matter what size the man's penis, and no matter how the woman feels about the man or the relationship.


----------



## TXTrini

bobert said:


> Not sure it would get the job done even then. Don't people with dwarfism have normal torsos, just short limbs? So I'd assume their parts are "normal" as well
> 
> Maybe I should BRB... I have a friend who banged a chick with dwarfism just to cross it off the list


I thought they were tiny everywhere except with proportionally bigger heads. So... what did your friend say?



Not said:


> That’s something I’ve wondered about. The pain factor. I’m female and that has never been an issue for me but I’m sure it’s a legitimate issue for other women but I’ve wondered how bad does it really get? And are we talking very petite women or does body size not play a role? I guess I just don’t understand it because even a petite woman can birth a 7 pound baby with no problem. It doesn’t make sense to me.


It doesn't feel great if the guy sucks at foreplay, I'll tell you that. Of course, on the other end of that, if they're great, then sneak a cocktail weenie in there; that's rather anticlimactic. The human body is amazingly adaptable, but everyone is built differently. 

I'm a smaller-framed woman, and while I'm not interested in a micro-peen, the average is just fine. I was "too much work" for my ex, he was built thicker, and thought women should be ready to go as soon as he was. I guess he wen looking for someone with a bigger one too 😂


----------



## Not

TXTrini said:


> It doesn't feel great if the guy sucks at foreplay, I'll tell you that. Of course, on the other end of that, if they're great, then sneak a cocktail weenie in there; that's rather anticlimactic. The human body is amazingly adaptable, but everyone is built differently.
> 
> 
> I’m a smaller-framed woman, and while I'm not interested in a micro-peen, the average is just fine. I was "too much work" for my ex, he was built thicker, and thought women should be ready to go as soon as he was. I guess he wen looking for someone with a bigger one too 😂


I got to thinking about it and remembered one experience where I was dry as the Sahara. That was the one and only time I have ever had trouble with a man not being able to get himself in. So I wasn’t thinking about lubrication/foreplay either. That’s never a problem for me so my mind didn’t go in that direction. Not looking forward to menopause when that will all change!


----------



## Mybabysgotit

Ikaika said:


> Yes another penis thread, but this is a dilemma for a lot of men. As she stresses, men should not stress as much as they do about their size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typically I only subscribe to medical info threads and on the topic of sexual health and urology, she is one of the better ones.


I call BS on that average size. I used to do some playing around in my youth and no guy was that small. That's about the average flaccid size.


----------



## TXTrini

Not said:


> I got to thinking about it and remembered one experience where I was dry as the Sahara. That was the one and only time I have ever had trouble with a man not being able to get himself in. So I wasn’t thinking about lubrication/foreplay either. That’s never a problem for me so my mind didn’t go in that direction. Not looking forward to menopause when that will all change!


It'll be ok. I've been in a sort of perimenopause since my hysterectomy and I'm fine. Sometimes my body won't cooperate, and it can be a little painful even with lube, but you might like it 😂 Aloe Cadabra is a really great lube that sorts of melts into your body, soothes and gets things going.


----------



## QuietRiot

CraigBesuden said:


> This is the ideal penis size to make women climax: survey
> 
> 
> The phallic findings may be reassuring to some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigger is better — to a point.
> 
> In findings that will no doubt make well-endowed millennials rejoice, 8 inches is the optimal penis size when it comes to making women orgasm, according to a survey by dating site Big One. The same survey showed that climax-inducing capabilities drop off dramatically in anything bigger than 9 inches.
> 
> Or as Big One so eloquently puts it, “Size does matter, but bigger is not always better.”
> 
> To “compare orgasm success rate with penis size,” the self-proclaimed “large penis dating site” surveyed 4,761 women across their entire network spanning general, casual dating and other niches. They asked the survey participants about the last time they had sex, how big their partner’s unit was and if they achieved “orgasm via penetration.”
> 
> The randy research — which displayed the juicy results on a cucumber diagram — found that 8-inch penises induced orgasms at a 44% success rate. Coming in second was 9 inches — nearly the height of a bowling pin — with a 42% success rate.
> 
> * * *
> 
> And skill is just as important as size, per the research…. [A] large number of survey participants deemed girth to be crucial when it comes to experiencing rapture in the sack.
> 
> [T]he penis-measuring research is not an exact science. “These are averages, and there will always be exceptions,” writes Big One. “If he doesn’t measure up, he can still deliver, and equally, if he’s massive, he can still disappoint!”


Never in my life, have I had a conversation with women about the best “inches”. Women I know don’t talk this way. We don’t say “oh 8 inches is where it’s at.” We’d all look at one another and be like…how big is 8?? No either we try to demonstrate with our hands or find something of like size, but that wouldn’t happen either. We just say “it was too big” or “it was tiny” and stick a thumb up, and shake our heads. 

Guys talk this way, every guy I know can eyeball a thing and say “that’s 8 inches”. I don’t know any women, and never met any woman that talked like this.

My point is, I don’t believe this study. I think women like what they like and it could be different for everyone.


----------



## Julie's Husband

Not said:


> I got to thinking about it and remembered one experience where I was dry as the Sahara. That was the one and only time I have ever had trouble with a man not being able to get himself in. So I wasn’t thinking about lubrication/foreplay either. That’s never a problem for me so my mind didn’t go in that direction. Not looking forward to menopause when that will all change!


Not naturally lubricating will probably be the last thing on your mind in menopause and probably the easiest to resolve. Plenty of other distractions.

Been there, done that.


----------



## CraigBesuden

QuietRiot said:


> Never in my life, have I had a conversation with women about the best “inches”. Women I know don’t talk this way. We don’t say “oh 8 inches is where it’s at.” We’d all look at one another and be like…how big is 8?? No either we try to demonstrate with our hands or find something of like size, but that wouldn’t happen either. We just say “it was too big” or “it was tiny” and stick a thumb up, and shake our heads.
> 
> Guys talk this way, every guy I know can eyeball a thing and say “that’s 8 inches”. I don’t know any women, and never met any woman that talked like this.
> 
> My point is, I don’t believe this study. I think women like what they like and it could be different for everyone.


Well, the study is a study of large number of women… on a web site of size queens. It’s a dating site for women who like the Big Ones.

On the other hand, if only 25% (or fewer) of women have vaginal orgasms, it kinda makes sense.


----------



## bobert

TXTrini said:


> I'm a smaller-framed woman, and while I'm not interested in a micro-peen, the average is just fine. I was "too much work" for my ex, he was built thicker, and thought women should be ready to go as soon as he was. I guess he wen looking for someone with a bigger one too 😂


I feel the need to say that I don't just stick it in lol. I normally (and gladly) spend a lot of time warming things up.


----------



## QuietRiot

CraigBesuden said:


> Well, the study is a study of large number of women… on a web site of size queens. It’s a dating site for women who like the Big Ones.


So 8 is average for big ones or for all men? I don’t get it. 🤣

I just know when I see one. Yep that works or, oh boy. Not good. I’m not getting into the difference between an inch in size… That just doesn’t sound like normal behavior to me.


----------



## CraigBesuden

QuietRiot said:


> So 8 is average for big ones or for all men? I don’t get it.
> 
> I just know when I see one. Yep that works or, oh boy. Not good. I’m not getting into the difference between an inch in size… That just doesn’t sound like normal behavior to me.


I think that, based on the Big Ones study, an 8 incher is the ideal length for giving women the most vaginal Os. But most women can’t (or at least don’t) have them. And it’s only talking length, not girth.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Evinrude58




----------



## QuietRiot

CraigBesuden said:


> I think that, based on the Big Ones study, an 8 incher is the ideal length for giving women the most vaginal Os. But most women can’t (or at least don’t) have them. And it’s only talking length, not girth.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Meh. That study is bunk. I think there is a lot more factors than inches for the O face. And a lot of these women likely took the guys word for how big they were. I wouldn’t know the difference between 7, 8, or 9. And peens all look different. I just know big, medium and small and I highly doubt it’s 1” of difference. Medium covers a lot more inches than the other two categories.


----------



## TXTrini

Evinrude58 said:


> View attachment 93078


Actually, it's a thing. I've spent some time talking to a wide variety of men while I was researching what could be fun. There was this one guy with a big one who was rather wistful that he couldn't find a woman who could take all of him, orally, or vaginally, much less enthusiastically. It was quite interesting, but he wasn't happy with his battering ram.


----------



## QuietRiot

TXTrini said:


> Actually, it's a thing. I've spent some time talking to a wide variety of men while I was researching what could be fun. There was this one guy with a big one who was rather wistful that he couldn't find a woman who could take all of him, orally, or vaginally, much less enthusiastically. It was quite interesting, but he wasn't happy with his battering ram.


Were you like Goldilocks, penis shopping?


----------



## TXTrini

QuietRiot said:


> Were you like Goldilocks, penis shopping?


You sure you want to know?


----------



## QuietRiot

TXTrini said:


> You sure you want to know?


And this one is juuuuuust right. 🙂


----------



## Julie's Husband

TXTrini said:


> Actually, it's a thing. I've spent some time talking to a wide variety of men while I was researching what could be fun. There was this one guy with a big one who was rather wistful that he couldn't find a woman who could take all of him, orally, or vaginally, much less enthusiastically. It was quite interesting, but he wasn't happy with his battering ram.


I'd be disappointed if I were with a woman where I could not go balls deep. Nice sensation.


----------



## TXTrini

QuietRiot said:


> And this one is juuuuuust right. 🙂


Actually, I was looking for a Goldilocks man 😂, but I _did_ read an article once that made quite the impression and introduced the concept of Goldilocks ****. I can't remember what it was, but here's another one that sort of approximates it.

The Goldilocks **** Saga


----------



## RandomDude

Julie's Husband said:


> I'd be disappointed if I were with a woman where I could not go balls deep. Nice sensation.


Did your wife make this e card?


----------



## RandomDude

Gotta love a dedicated penile thread hehe lol


----------



## QuietRiot

TXTrini said:


> Actually, I was looking for a Goldilocks man 😂, but I _did_ read an article once that made quite the impression and introduced the concept of Goldilocks ****. I can't remember what it was, but here's another one that sort of approximates it.
> 
> The Goldilocks **** Saga


“When you find the right one, you might even look at that bad boy square dead in it’s eye”

🤣


----------



## TXTrini

QuietRiot said:


> “When you find the right one, you might even look at that bad boy square dead in it’s eye”
> 
> 🤣


.
Girl, I'm rethinking my stance on not remarrying. That's all I'm sayin'

This chick's got some serious truth in there.


----------



## Rus47

QuietRiot said:


> how big is 8??


There is a joke that women are poor judge of distance because they have been told by men they were with that 6" is actually 9".


----------



## Ikaika




----------



## bobert

TXTrini said:


> I thought they were tiny everywhere except with proportionally bigger heads. So... what did your friend say?


We need a "little person" expert now... This sent me down a rabbit hole and I hope no one looks at my browsing history  The verdict is, it depends on what type of dwarfism they have. Some are proportionately small, others have a normal torso but short limbs.


----------



## TXTrini

Ikaika said:


>


The interesting thing though, a shrinking penis may not be a problem for a couple aging together. Especially if a woman is drying out (and less able to accommodate larger) during menopause.


----------



## TXTrini

bobert said:


> We need a "little person" expert now... This sent me down a rabbit hole and I hope no one looks at my browsing history  The verdict is, it depends on what type of dwarfism they have. Some are proportionately small, others have a normal torso but short limbs.


Now I'll have to go look 😂 😂 😂 

Btw, get Brave browser, it blocks ads and keeps your history pretty clean as it clears everything when you close the window.


----------



## QuietRiot

bobert said:


> We need a "little person" expert now... This sent me down a rabbit hole and I hope no one looks at my browsing history  The verdict is, it depends on what type of dwarfism they have. Some are proportionately small, others have a normal torso but short limbs.


Little people unfortunately cause me some phobic issues. This is the last thing I want to think about right now.


----------



## Rus47

TXTrini said:


> The interesting thing though, a shrinking penis may not be a problem for a couple aging together. Especially if a woman is drying out (and less able to accommodate larger) during menopause.


Will just say that losing weight can increase "effective" length ( not girth which is the more important dimension ). Being skinnier in my mid-seventies than in my 50s, well, you know what I mean.


----------



## Rus47

.


----------



## Rus47

QuietRiot said:


> Little people unfortunately cause me some phobic issues. This is the last thing I want to think about right now.


What about clowns?


----------



## RandomDude

bobert said:


> Some are proportionately small, others have a normal torso but short limbs.


While others are...


----------



## Julie's Husband

Ikaika said:


>


Penis length is an actual "use it or lose it" thing. Without enough erections to bring oxygenated blood to the erectile tissue, the fibrous tissue she mentions begins to replace erectile tissue. The fibrous tissue makes erections more difficult or impossible.

Eventually, the penis is all fibrous tissue becoming what one gent called a "skin tag" and begins receding back into the body like a turtle's head.

This is the reason I made sure to be sexually active when I was temporarily castrate. Wanted to come out the other end of treatment functional.


----------



## Enigma32

I swear some guys are just not smart about this sort of thing. My wife is from Philippines where the average penis size is only 4.3 inches. If you are a guy and you are worried about what you are packing, find a girl from a country where they are even smaller than you. Problem solved. Why try to appeal to the size queens? You aren't what she wants and odds are, she isn't what you want either. There is a key for every lock.


----------



## ConanHub

Passing a certain age range, a working unit is a good one.😁


----------



## Diana7

Rus47 said:


> With my wife’s first labor, nurse was shoving her entire lubed gloved hand up in there to check dilation. First time it happened, am thinking damn, thats gotta hurt. Nope. Wife had no response. I was really impressed.


I had 3 large babies, biggest and first was nearly 10lb, that DID hurt.


----------



## Julie's Husband

ConanHub said:


> Passing a certain age range, a working unit is a good one.😁


Hey, 77 and no problem yet even after prostate cancer treatment and being castrate for most of 2020. More to it than age.


----------



## Ikaika




----------



## RandomDude




----------



## Ikaika

_American men’s penises are only the 59th biggest in the world, a study reveals.

The average length of 5.35 inches is shorter than their Haitian, French, and Aussie counterparts.

The poll, of 86 nations, revealed that French men’s genitals are 6.20 inches in length, while Australia ranks 43rd at 5.69.

Men in Haiti have an average penis size of 6.30 inches when erect, according to the data.

Ecuadorian men apparently have the biggest penises, at an average of 6.95 inches, while the smallest can be found in Cambodia at just 3.95 inches long when erect._


----------



## Ikaika

Average penis size of white Europeans 14.5cmAverage Penis size of Latin Americans15.5 cmAverage Penis size of Black Africans17 cmAverage Penis size of South-East Asians12.cm*Average Penis size of native Americans**16 cm*

😁


----------



## RandomDude

Ikaika said:


> _American men’s penises are only the 59th biggest in the world, a study reveals.
> 
> The average length of 5.35 inches is shorter than their Haitian, French, and Aussie counterparts.
> 
> The poll, of 86 nations, revealed that French men’s genitals are 6.20 inches in length, while Australia ranks 43rd at 5.69.
> 
> Men in Haiti have an average penis size of 6.30 inches when erect, according to the data.
> 
> Ecuadorian men apparently have the biggest penises, at an average of 6.95 inches, while the smallest can be found in Cambodia at just 3.95 inches long when erect._












South American penises ey? So thats why you want to keep them away from your southern borders 😅


----------



## Julie's Husband

Ikaika said:


> _American men’s penises are only the 59th biggest in the world, a study reveals.
> 
> The average length of 5.35 inches is shorter than their Haitian, French, and Aussie counterparts.
> 
> The poll, of 86 nations, revealed that French men’s genitals are 6.20 inches in length, while Australia ranks 43rd at 5.69.
> 
> Men in Haiti have an average penis size of 6.30 inches when erect, according to the data.
> 
> Ecuadorian men apparently have the biggest penises, at an average of 6.95 inches, while the smallest can be found in Cambodia at just 3.95 inches long when erect._


I don't understand this obsession. In practice it is irrelevant. I'm "average" and still had women plotting to check out my "performance." As my brother noted, word gets around.


----------



## RandomDude

My dog also agrees:


----------



## Ikaika

Julie's Husband said:


> I don't understand this obsession. In practice it is irrelevant. I'm "average" and still had women plotting to check out my "performance." As my brother noted, word gets around.


I am NOT obsessed, I just know having been around TAM long enough this is a constant issue for men. I agree one does not have to have a porn star size unit to please a woman. 

But this has been an obsession for as long has man has been recording their thoughts. I mean consider even this scripture in the Bible:

Ezekiel 23:20 ”T*here she lusted after her lovers, whose genitals were like those of donkeys and whose emission was like that of horses.”*


----------



## Lila

Enigma32 said:


> If you are a guy and you are worried about what you are packing, find a girl from a country where they are even smaller than you




Don't be so dramatic. 

Women are not monoliths. In the United States, we have approximately 82.5 million single women, all with their own preferences on penis size. Some are Size Queens but many more don't really care about size, within reason. Excluding the poor men suffering with a micro penis, penis size is probably not going to make or break a sexual relationship.


----------



## RandomDude

Ikaika said:


> Ezekiel 23:20 ”T*here she lusted after her lovers, whose genitals were like those of donkeys and whose emission was like that of horses.”*


Haahahahhaa!!!!


----------



## TXTrini

Ikaika said:


> I am NOT obsessed, I just know having been around TAM long enough this is a constant issue for men. I agree one does not have to have a porn star size unit to please a woman.
> 
> But this has been an obsession for as long has man has been recording their thoughts. I mean consider even this scripture in the Bible:
> 
> Ezekiel 23:20 ”T*here she lusted after her lovers, whose genitals were like those of donkeys and whose emission was like that of horses.”*


So... Ezekiel made it to Mexico? (Donkey shows)


----------



## Lila

ConanHub said:


> Passing a certain age range, a working unit is a good one.😁


----------



## Julie's Husband

Ikaika said:


> I am NOT obsessed, I just know having been around TAM long enough this is a constant issue for men. I agree one does not have to have a porn star size unit to please a woman.
> 
> But this has been an obsession for as long has man has been recording their thoughts. I mean consider even this scripture in the Bible:
> 
> Ezekiel 23:20 ”T*here she lusted after her lovers, whose genitals were like those of donkeys and whose emission was like that of horses.”*


Yeah, not calling you out as an individual. I've heard this stuff forever and think men are screwing themselves by focusing on the unimportant.

Then I have trouble with a psychologist who is supposed to be helping, but expects me to share the obsession. Just part of male bonding to be expected to be obsessed.


----------



## ConanHub

RandomDude said:


> View attachment 93092


You know, that's all my little Mrs actually needs. Maybe even a little less. Some women really might like gut hammers but not mine.😉


----------



## RandomDude

ConanHub said:


> You know, that's all my little Mrs actually needs. Maybe even a little less. Some women really might like gut hammers but not mine.😉


All I know is the immense pleasure my twanger has been capable of and its demand with past lovers so that's enough ego for me!
That is what men should focus on in my opinion regardless of the size of their twangers!

Meanwhile...


----------



## Rus47

Ikaika said:


> _American men’s penises are only the 59th biggest in the world, a study reveals.
> 
> The average length of 5.35 inches is shorter than their Haitian, French, and Aussie counterparts.
> 
> The poll, of 86 nations, revealed that French men’s genitals are 6.20 inches in length, while Australia ranks 43rd at 5.69.
> 
> Men in Haiti have an average penis size of 6.30 inches when erect, according to the data.
> 
> Ecuadorian men apparently have the biggest penises, at an average of 6.95 inches, while the smallest can be found in Cambodia at just 3.95 inches long when erect._


Amazing. They must have done a h3ll of a lot of measuring at great expense in time and travel costs to come up with states to TWO DECIMAL places! How do they even measure to that precision? The damn thing ain't made out of tool steel. And where would they measure from and to? What circumstances? How aroused. There is erect and ERECT!!!


----------



## Rus47

Ikaika said:


> Average penis size of white Europeans14.5cmAverage Penis size of Latin Americans15.5 cmAverage Penis size of Black Africans17 cmAverage Penis size of South-East Asians12.cm*Average Penis size of native Americans**16 cm*
> 
> 😁


Measured to 1/2 CM or 0.2 inch. Not as silly as to 0.01 inch or .025 CM. Average of what sample size? 2? 10? 100? 1000? ?


----------



## Ikaika

Rus47 said:


> Amazing. They must have done a h3ll of a lot of measuring at great expense in time and travel costs to come up with states to TWO DECIMAL places! How do they even measure to that precision? The damn thing ain't made out of tool steel. And where would they measure from and to? What circumstances? How aroused. There is erect and ERECT!!!


You need to watch the videos to see how urologist measure penis size. She explains it very clearly. But again, not really a serious post… just one to have some fun. I am sure sample sizes affect a lot on how we would see huge variations. 

My actual assumption is that the statistical variance from the known mean for men worldwide is not that great for penis size.


----------



## Julie's Husband

Rus47 said:


> Amazing. They must have done a h3ll of a lot of measuring at great expense in time and travel costs to come up with states to TWO DECIMAL places! How do they even measure to that precision? The damn thing ain't made out of tool steel. And where would they measure from and to? What circumstances? How aroused. There is erect and ERECT!!!


Correct. The best erection is just before orgasm. Learned this while castrate.


----------



## Rus47

Ikaika said:


> see how urologist measure penis size. She explains it very clearly


But why?? What purpose would a "urologist" have for even making such measurements of various ethnicity and countries? It isn't like that has anything to do with a medical problem that needs solving. Its genetics and environment. Are the videos on You-Tube? Maybe a female "urologist" having some fun with the audience.


----------



## Rus47

I did once read an anthropologist paper theorizing that longer length evolved in societies where there was more mating competition, facilitating removal of previous male’s sperm. Seemed a rather dubious theory to me, but am not an anthropologist


----------



## Ikaika

Rus47 said:


> But why?? What purpose would a "urologist" have for even making such measurements of various ethnicity and countries? It isn't like that has anything to do with a medical problem that needs solving. Its genetics and environment. Are the videos on You-Tube? Maybe a female "urologist" having some fun with the audience.


Well scientist measure and record data all the time, in many cases to figure out standards. It is not like there is some perverted sense among urologist other than to figure out standards. And standards sometimes helps to indicate or help to point toward pathologies. 

I actually measured mine according to the urologist method… I come in at around 16.5 cm or 6.5 inches. Not a porn star penis (but certainly not ashamed either), but may about a half a standard deviation above the mean. I don’t think anyone needs to be too concerned with size unless of course it is a micro penis which may indicate some hormonal pathology. 

I think the bigger deal is what ED as it can often be a symptom for more serious conditions, cardiovascular or metabolic diseases.


----------



## Julie's Husband

Rus47 said:


> I did once read an anthropologist paper theorizing that longer length evolved in societies where there was more mating competition, facilitating removal of previous male’s sperm. Seemed a rather dubious theory to me, but am not an anthropologist


Have you never wondered why the glans is shaped like it is intended to bring material out of the vagina? Like a pump piston of some sort. 

I've thought of this as possible sex play after I have an orgasm. "Oh, I made a mess. Let me clean it up," followed by long slow strokes intended to scrape the ejaculate out.


----------



## Enigma32

Lila said:


> Don't be so dramatic.
> 
> Women are not monoliths. In the United States, we have approximately 82.5 million single women, all with their own preferences on penis size. Some are Size Queens but many more don't really care about size, within reason. Excluding the poor men suffering with a micro penis, penis size is probably not going to make or break a sexual relationship.


Not being dramatic. It's a very logical, practical solution. I think in all my years of dating, I've heard of maybe 3 women that said they prefer an average or smaller penis, but I've heard a TON talk about big D this, big D that. Any guy that feels some kinda way about that, I just wanted to offer him a viable option. I am aware that particular option does not sit well with many people here, but it still remains a viable option, for this and other reasons.


----------



## bobert

Julie's Husband said:


> Have you never wondered why the glans is shaped like it is intended to bring material out of the vagina? Like a pump piston of some sort.
> 
> I've thought of this as possible sex play after I have an orgasm. "Oh, I made a mess. Let me clean it up," followed by long slow strokes intended to scrape the ejaculate out.


The little swimmers shoot out of there pretty fast and quickly find their way to the "waiting room". They aren't being "scraped out". 

I have read the theories about sperm from different men fighting each other, and semen from suspicious men containing more "fighter sperm" to stop intruder sperm from getting to the egg. Though I'm not sure I believe that.


----------



## so_sweet

I've never given this much thought with hubby! 
Do you think it'd kill the mood if I put a ruler under my pillow and whipped it out the next time we're intimate?🤪😂


----------



## QuietRiot

RandomDude said:


> View attachment 93095
> 
> 
> My dog also agrees:
> 
> View attachment 93094


Dang if I had been male my peen would be HUGE!!!


----------



## TXTrini

so_sweet said:


> I've never given this much thought with hubby!
> Do you think it'd kill the mood if I put a ruler under my pillow and whipped it out the next time we're intimate?🤪😂


You could play doctor. Just don't the stick a thermometer up his butt before asking 😆


----------



## Julie's Husband

so_sweet said:


> I've never given this much thought with hubby!
> Do you think it'd kill the mood if I put a ruler under my pillow and whipped it out the next time we're intimate?🤪😂


No problem, one method of measure is to stretch out the flaccid penis.


----------



## Quad73

so_sweet said:


> I've never given this much thought with hubby!
> Do you think it'd kill the mood if I put a ruler under my pillow and whipped it out the next time we're intimate?


Indeed it might, unless he has a good sense of humor.

On the other ~hand~, you could covertly measure him with your hand, then measure your hand


----------



## TinyTbone

No two women like the same thing, same as guys. The real problem has been the proliferation of porn. Guys watch this stuff and thing all women do want the big logs! It's fake ass fantasy crap filmed to fullfil a market niche. I never found any women who refused me a second go round....period. I'm not Mr. Porn d***, bit I've got decent size, but the difference is I understand how be with a woman. Whether she's a slow burner that sizzles after a lot of play, or a firecracker. Experience over size is the biggest quality. Yes there are men who have micro penises, sadly the truth and those poor fellows are behind the eight ball to start. We got what we got and need to be smart on how we use it!


----------



## TinyTbone

TXTrini said:


> Now I'll have to go look 😂 😂 😂
> 
> Btw, get Brave browser, it blocks ads and keeps your history pretty clean as it clears everything when you close the window.


Duck duck go works as well


----------



## so_sweet

Quad73 said:


> Indeed it might, unless he has a good sense of humor.


He has a great sense of humor! But, I was only joking, I wouldn't really measure him! Or...would I? LOL!! I'm joking!!😂🙂


----------



## Julie's Husband

so_sweet said:


> He has a great sense of humor! But, I was only joking, I wouldn't really measure him! Or...would I? LOL!! I'm joking!!😂🙂


Why not? Might head in fun directions.


----------



## Personal

RandomDude said:


> View attachment 93095


----------



## Ikaika

so_sweet said:


> I've never given this much thought with hubby!
> Do you think it'd kill the mood if I put a ruler under my pillow and whipped it out the next time we're intimate?🤪😂


I needed my wife’s help to measure. It did not kill the mood after the fact.


----------



## SGr

Ikaika said:


> I am NOT obsessed, I just know having been around TAM long enough this is a constant issue for men. I agree one does not have to have a porn star size unit to please a woman.
> 
> But this has been an obsession for as long has man has been recording their thoughts. I mean consider even this scripture in the Bible:
> 
> Ezekiel 23:20 ”T*here she lusted after her lovers, whose genitals were like those of donkeys and whose emission was like that of horses.”*


One more reason to read the Bible. Scandalous!


----------



## Mr.Married

Silly boys. Don’t y’all know by now what she really wants is nice ….big….thick………wallet 😜


----------



## bobert

Mr.Married said:


> Silly boys. Don’t y’all know by now what she really wants is nice ….big….thick………wallet 😜


I don't even own a wallet 😞😥


----------



## Jimi007

I'm not sure how this will relate, but I'm going to throw it out there. When I wastable 19yrs old I worked on an outside dock at a dairy. Mostly old milk men. One day when I came into work I saw a bunch of guys standing around a stainless steel table. There was a guy there named Animal Bob. A big southern guy. He has his penis laid out on the stainless steel table. There was no tape measure but they had 21 pennies line up next to it. It looked like a broom stick handle. Supposedly he had been married 6 times. His last marriage ended after 3 days. She had to be hospitalized after the wedding night. ..True story


----------



## Rus47

so_sweet said:


> I've never given this much thought with hubby!
> Do you think it'd *kill the mood* if I put a ruler under my pillow and whipped it out the next time we're intimate?🤪😂


I think it would kill the mood then and *FOREVER* actually. One of husbands responses to wife doing that would be "who am I in competition with?"

Now you COULD, make a ruler where every "inch" was 3/4" ( 6" actual equals 8" indicated) in reality and then tell him you have always been very impressed with his equipment, and the TAM folks raising the question got you wondering what the actual size was.

Thankfully my wife has no comparison, we are our one and only and have never watched porn.


----------



## Rus47

Quad73 said:


> Indeed it might, unless he has a good sense of humor.
> 
> On the other ~hand~, you could covertly measure him with your hand, then measure your hand


Just don't let him find the ruler under her pillow


----------



## Rus47

A good friend's second and present wife was married twice before. She told him at beginning of dating her that the husband before my friend ( who had cheated on her with several other women ) was truly a bull in terms of equipment, a "1%er". Said she NEVER wanted to repeat that experience ever again so if my friend was above average she would keep on looking. Said she didn't want or need the big gear and also thought it facilitated cheating which she didn't want either.


----------



## In Absentia

Never talk about your partner's human parts in a derogative way... whatever they are...


----------



## TinyTbone

I agree with not talking negatively about a partners body parts. Also I think any woman who really, actually, no doubt about it, loves the man she's in a LTR or married to him should EVER disclose the "size" of any previous lovers package. Maybe I'm different , but this messed me up for a long time. My wife, for some odd reason felt it necessary to do this. I was her 3rd partner. She was fairly descriptive of both her others and I looked down at my self and wondered if I measured up. Pretty stupid thing to have issue with for a very long time, since I was her third partner and she had intercourse 5 times before me. Recently I told her after 30+ years of marriage how this had affected me and now shes tried placating me with remarks of you have a nice **, or it's such a beautiful **. Like now I know I'm fine and have gotten over it, but if there's one way for a woman to destroy a man, it hitting below the belt.


----------



## RandomDude

So what's new on the penis thread?



Rus47 said:


> Just don't let him find the ruler under her pillow


Lol 😂 just get her back with a tape ruler and say you gonna take her measurements too, bust waist and butt 😋


----------



## Rus47

RandomDude said:


> So what's new on the penis thread?
> Lol 😂 just get her back with a tape ruler and say you gonna take her measurements too, bust waist and butt 😋


Not good. Kinda like answering wife's question "does this dress make me look fat?".


----------



## RandomDude

Rus47 said:


> Not good. Kinda like answering wife's question "does this dress make me look fat?".


Hey if she wants to play it's only fair


----------



## Rus47

In Absentia said:


> Never talk about your partner's human parts in a derogative way... whatever they are...


Silence is best policy, lest raising the subject moves in an unforseen direction. Suppose guy mentions to his wife how much he is impressed by her boobs. Then discussion turns to boobs in general, she asks who he is comparing hers to...


----------



## She'sStillGotIt

Andy1001 said:


> _*The worst “compliment” a woman can give a man.*_
> *“Your penis is fine, the big ones hurt”.🫤*



LOL...it might be a bad compliment but that is some honest truth, right there.


----------



## Cletus

CharlieParker said:


>


Why does the graph stop so early?


----------



## In Absentia

Rus47 said:


> Silence is best policy, lest raising the subject moves in an unforseen direction. Suppose guy mentions to his wife how much he is impressed by her boobs. Then discussion turns to boobs in general, she asks who he is comparing hers to...


The answer is easy... no one... I have never seen such beautiful boobs like yours before.... works all the time... well, almost...


----------



## Rus47

In Absentia said:


> The answer is easy... no one... I have never seen such beautiful boobs like yours before.... works all the time... well, almost...


You have a great gift of gab. Except she says “so you HAVE seen a LOT of boobs? When and where?!? Look into my eyes when you answer!”

The wheels can rapidly fall off


----------



## Cletus

bobert said:


> My wife has had 6 kids take that exit, there is no difference in tightness. There are changes visually after all the severe tearing, and sensation-wise for her (and once for me, which was weird but the next delivery corrected it).


I will never, as long as I draw breath, forget the sound of an episiotomy.


----------



## TXTrini

TinyTbone said:


> I agree with not talking negatively about a partners body parts. Also I think any woman who really, actually, no doubt about it, loves the man she's in a LTR or married to him should EVER disclose the "size" of any previous lovers package. Maybe I'm different , but this messed me up for a long time. My wife, for some odd reason felt it necessary to do this. I was her 3rd partner. She was fairly descriptive of both her others and I looked down at my self and wondered if I measured up. Pretty stupid thing to have issue with for a very long time, since I was her third partner and she had intercourse 5 times before me. Recently I told her after 30+ years of marriage how this had affected me and now shes tried placating me with remarks of you have a nice **, or it's such a beautiful **. Like now I know I'm fine and have gotten over it, but if there's one way for a woman to destroy a man, it hitting below the belt.


Now you know how women feel being compared to some of the perfect bodies in porn. Turnabout may be fair play, but is never welcome, is it?

Btw, I don't mean this as a personal attack, but your feelings echo that of many women who've been ridiculed for their insecurity.


----------



## Personal

Rus47 said:


> Silence is best policy, lest raising the subject moves in an unforseen direction. Suppose guy mentions to his wife how much he is impressed by her boobs. Then discussion turns to boobs in general, she asks who he is comparing hers to...


From experience I’d have no problem saying who I’m comparing them with. Likewise also from experience, I’m fine with having my body parts compared with others


----------



## Rus47

Personal said:


> From experience I’d have no problem saying who I’m comparing them with. Likewise also from experience, I’m fine with having my body parts compared with others


Of course. You are an Aussie 😊


----------



## Mr.Married

I guess the engineer in me just doesn’t understand everyone’s sensitivities to these things. I don’t lie or with hold from my wife on talking about her body and she is the same about me. If she is getting fat I’m going to let her know. If I’m getting fat she is going to let me know. Same with insecurities about other peoples bodies… she knows I like T&A…. all of them. 🤣

There is a point where it is rude but jeez … who doesn’t like looking at attractive people? Insecurities are just as unhealthy as someone who is obsessed with porn chicks.


----------



## Twodecades

I have a difficult time feeling sympathy towards men's sensitivity about this issue, seeing as women are involuntarily critiqued for their chest size from puberty and from both sexes. We even have to measure and be aware of our chest size at all times for our bras to fit properly.

And yet, men who fixate on large breasts are called "boob men" or some variation and considered normal, while women who fixate on penis size are "size queens," which connotes that they are shallow. 🤷


----------



## QuietRiot

If someone expresses dissatisfaction with your parts, they don’t love you. I’m not talking about people who don’t care enough about themselves to be healthy, I’m talking about things that cannot be changed without surgery. If you didn’t like whatever part enough to make a comment about it, then you don’t love them. Move along. 

I don’t ask for comparisons about my body, (unless I just got cheated on, then I had the burning desire to know what was so great about the AP), but if a man ever said some thing was less enticing than an ex or some actress… he’d be immediately freed to go find her and get her parts. I wouldn’t expect any less if I were to express disappointment with his penis size, shape or whatever feature. (Btw, if he was too small, I’d simply would say we aren’t working out WAY before the fact.) If he were too large I’d tell him to proceed with caution and slowly, not keep battering away until I was hospitalized. No sane person let’s that happen. 🙄


----------



## In Absentia

Rus47 said:


> You have a great gift of gab. Except she says “so you HAVE seen a LOT of boobs? When and where?!? Look into my eyes when you answer!”
> 
> The wheels can rapidly fall off


You need to increase your charm factor, obviously...


----------



## Enigma32

TXTrini said:


> Now you know how women feel being compared to some of the perfect bodies in porn. Turnabout may be fair play, but is never welcome, is it?
> 
> Btw, I don't mean this as a personal attack, but your feelings echo that of many women who've been ridiculed for their insecurity.


I've always watched amateur porn, partially for that reason. I like my women more human looking, flaws and all.


----------



## Mybabysgotit

ConanHub said:


> I'm convinced that's an almost non existent reason for cheating though I'm sure nasty words have been tossed around during a breakup


My ex's parting words as I was driving off was "you small ****ed loser". Classy that one... 
I heard this lady and this guy arguing at Costco, they didn't know each other. As he was leaving, she called out the same thing to him. I think when a girl says that (women don't say stuff like that), she's been raised wrong.


----------



## TXTrini

Enigma32 said:


> I've always watched amateur porn, partially for that reason. I like my women more human looking, flaws and all.


I used to watch porn, but haven't felt the need to at all, since being in a relationship with a man who wants to be with me. Anyway, the disclaimer is to show I'm not a porn prude. 

The thing about comparison is, it always sows the seeds of dissatisfaction and entitlement eventually. Look at how some people get depressed by the 1-sided view into people's lives on social media.


----------



## In Absentia

It works both ways... some guys in porn - even the amateur stuff - have massive coccks!


----------



## TXTrini

Twodecades said:


> I have a difficult time feeling sympathy towards men's sensitivity about this issue, seeing as women are involuntarily critiqued for their chest size from puberty and from both sexes. We even have to measure and be aware of our chest size at all times for our bras to fit properly.
> 
> And yet, men who fixate on large breasts are called "boob men" or some variation and considered normal, while women who fixate on penis size are "size queens," which connotes that they are shallow. 🤷


A bit harsh, but I have to agree. I've personally cringed every time I saw a post dissecting women's bodies or looks, like that's all we are. Anyway, I suppose it's men's turn to be uncomfortable as women value more superficial things until we reach equilibrium and learn to respect each other again.

Two wrongs don't make a right, but maybe wearing the other shoe will make people more empathetic to each other's plights.


----------



## Enigma32

TXTrini said:


> A bit harsh, but I have to agree. I've personally cringed every time I saw a post dissecting women's bodies or looks, like that's all we are. Anyway, I suppose it's men's turn to be uncomfortable as women value more superficial things until we reach equilibrium and learn to respect each other again.
> 
> Two wrongs don't make a right, but maybe wearing the other shoe will make people more empathetic to each other's plights.


I take it in the opposite direction. As a man, we have pretty much always dealt with this sort of thing quietly. We have bodybuilders, actors that look like the Norse gods they portray, and I even grew up with the He-Man cartoons where the hero was massive. We just...deal with it. A guy I knew growing up had a massive **** and he pulled that thing out every other day to show everyone. It never made me feel any k ind of way about mine, we just laughed when he did it.


----------



## Mr.Married

Mybabysgotit said:


> My ex's parting words as I was driving off was "you small ****ed loser". Classy that one...
> I heard this lady and this guy arguing at Costco, they didn't know each other. As he was leaving, she called out the same thing to him. I think when a girl says that (women don't say stuff like that), she's been raised wrong.


Or maybe she actually did know him 😅


----------



## Twodecades

QuietRiot said:


> If someone expresses dissatisfaction with your parts, they don’t love you. I’m not talking about people who don’t care enough about themselves to be healthy, I’m talking about things that cannot be changed without surgery. If you didn’t like whatever part enough to make a comment about it, then you don’t love them. Move along.


^^^THIS.


----------



## Rus47

Twodecades said:


> And yet, men who fixate on large breasts are called "boob men"


Women could come with their own label. Boob kings?


----------



## BigDaddyNY

For the record my wife appears to be in love with my penis. 😜


----------



## Rus47

TinyTbone said:


> My wife, for some odd reason felt it necessary to do this. I was her 3rd partner. She was fairly descriptive of both her others and I looked down at my self and wondered if I measured up. Pretty stupid thing to have issue with for a very long time, since I was her third partner and she had intercourse 5 times before me. Recently I told her after 30+ years of marriage how this had affected me and now shes tried placating me with remarks of you have a nice **, or it's such a beautiful **. Like now I know I'm fine and have gotten over it, but if there's one way for a woman to destroy a man, it hitting below the belt.


Your wife doing that was the stupid one. How soon in your marriage did she share her previous experiences?

And you really aren’t over it or wouldn't have brought it up to her recently. Words spoken can never be retrieved. She poisoned the marriage, for what? Did she somehow think she would impress you with her wide experience.

I don’t know that would believe the number of encounters she mentioned. Seems rather enthralled with them to have stopped at single digits


----------



## Enigma32

Twodecades said:


> And yet, men who fixate on large breasts are called "boob men" or some variation and considered normal, while women who fixate on penis size are "size queens," which connotes that they are shallow. 🤷


Any boob man worthy of the name appreciates more than just large breasts. I'm a boob man of the highest order and I love small, medium, and large boobs equally.


----------



## TXTrini

Enigma32 said:


> I take it in the opposite direction. As a man, we have pretty much always dealt with this sort of thing quietly. We have bodybuilders, actors that look like the Norse gods they portray, and I even grew up with the He-Man cartoons where the hero was massive. We just...deal with it. A guy I knew growing up had a massive **** and he pulled that thing out every other day to show everyone. It never made me feel any k ind of way about mine, we just laughed when he did it.


When there are sitcoms with male model types being married to Rosie O'Donnel types, then I'll believe that! Until then...


----------



## RandomDude

Enigma32 said:


> I've always watched amateur porn, partially for that reason. I like my women more human looking, flaws and all.


I reckon it's nicer with the more genuine affection and pleasure with amateur couples. Alot of the normal porn needs to be mute 😑

... how we end up talking about porn?


----------



## CraigBesuden

Twodecades said:


> And yet, men who fixate on large breasts are called "boob men" or some variation and considered normal, while women who fixate on penis size are "size queens," which connotes that they are shallow.


There’s a difference between a man who likes boobs (or a woman who likes a 6 pack) and a woman who prefers a larger penis. It has to do with the ability to give sexual pleasure so it’s a more sensitive topic.

A man who would only date women with large breasts is considered shallow.

There is also a “white lie” that penis size doesn’t matter to most or all women, and the size queen punctures that lie. You are not supposed to say that it’s normal for women to care about penis size.

I saw a Reddit post about a guy who overheard his fiancee telling a female friend at a party over coffee something like: “While Joe is great, he could never be the lover that Steve [her ex] is. It’s not his fault, Steve was born huge down there.” He ended up breaking up with her, believing that nearly all women don’t care about penis size and his fiancee is the rare woman who cares. In that case, the white lie backfired and he ended the relationship.


----------



## TXTrini

RandomDude said:


> I reckon it's nicer with the more genuine affection and pleasure with amateur couples. Alot of the normal porn needs to be mute 😑
> 
> ... how we end up talking about porn?


Penis => Penis measurements ==> Penis insecurities due to comparison ===> Ah ha! Wallop with this is what women deal with ====> Boom, Porn!


----------



## CraigBesuden

duplicate


----------



## ConanHub

TXTrini said:


> When there are sitcoms with male model types being married to Rosie O'Donnel types, then I'll believe that! Until then...


Yeah. Men might have been portrayed as big doofuses in the past couple of decades on TV shows while the TV wives were intelligent, capable and attractive but I saw it as the women having to be pretty desperate as well.

It's not a regular occurrence that unattractive, unintelligent screw ups have the hot chicks chasing them in real life anyway.😋


----------



## RandomDude

TXTrini said:


> Penis => Penis measurements ==> Penis insecurities due to comparison ===> Ah ha! Wallop with this is what women deal with ====> Boom, Porn!


Lol of course 😅
Guess I'll rub it in even more 😌


----------



## ConanHub

TXTrini said:


> Penis => Penis measurements ==> Penis insecurities due to comparison ===> Ah ha! Wallop with this is what women deal with ====> Boom, Porn!


Wow! Just did a Google search about what women watch. You girls are kinky!!!😳😁


----------



## Numb26

ConanHub said:


> Wow! Just did a Google search about what women watch. You girls are kinky!!!😳😁


I had no idea either till I started dating again!!!


----------



## ConanHub

ConanHub said:


> Wow! Just did a Google search about what women watch. You girls are kinky!!!😳😁


And apparently women watch more big wang porn and gangbangs than men but lesbian porn is in the lead by a large margin.

I wouldn't have thought women would watch more big unit stuff than men.

The lesbian stuff didn't surprise me though.


----------



## ConanHub

RandomDude said:


> Lol of course 😅
> Guess I'll rub it in even more 😌
> 
> View attachment 93127


That's a serious woody and she's definitely out of her league.😂


----------



## TXTrini

ConanHub said:


> And apparently women watch more big wang porn and gangbangs than men but lesbian porn is in the lead by a large margin.
> 
> I wouldn't have thought women would watch more big unit stuff than men.
> 
> The lesbian stuff didn't surprise me though.


Sure, I've watched my share of big wang porn, yet it's not at all something I want or need. 

You know how they say, don't go grocery shopping when you're hungry? It was the same for me and porn😂


----------



## ConanHub

In my personal research (gathered over years from women friends) it seems big units are maybe a curiosity for the majority of women, or something they wouldn't mind trying once or just an occasional thing but nothing they needed or even wanted especially with regularity.

Most seemed indifferent as long as their man wasn't too big or small.


----------



## Mr.Married

ConanHub said:


> In my personal research (gathered over years from women friends) it seems big units are maybe a curiosity for the majority of women, or something they wouldn't mind trying once or just an occasional thing but nothing they needed or even wanted especially with regularity.
> 
> Most seemed indifferent as long as their man wasn't too big or small.


Im going to go with … her partner’s obsession over it is a bigger problem than the thing itself. If I were a woman I wouldn’t want a guy like that.


----------



## so_sweet

Rus47 said:


> I think it would kill the mood then and *FOREVER* actually. One of husbands responses to wife doing that would be "who am I in competition with?"


When I told hubby what I posted about the ruler/measuring thing, he laughed. It was the laugh of a confident man. He would never think he was in competition with anyone because he knows I love everything about him from head to toe. 🥰


Rus47 said:


> Now you COULD, make a ruler where every "inch" was 3/4" ( 6" actual equals 8" indicated) in reality and then tell him you have always been very impressed with his equipment, and the TAM folks raising the question got you wondering what the actual size was.


I was totally joking. I wouldn't measure my husband. But, thanks.


----------



## ConanHub

Mr.Married said:


> Im going to go with … her partner’s obsession over it is a bigger problem than the thing itself. If I were a woman I wouldn’t want a guy like that.


I never delved into that area. It honestly wasn't something I think I ever considered.😵‍💫


----------



## so_sweet

RandomDude said:


> Lol 😂 just get her back with a tape ruler and say you gonna take her measurements too, bust waist and butt 😋


Maybe you do it with the lights off, but we usually don't, in other words, my husband is fully aware of what those areas look like. 

Oh, and my husband knows my measurements as he sometimes buys me things that require him to know (like something from Victoria's Secret or similar store).


----------



## RandomDude

so_sweet said:


> Oh, and my husband knows my measurements as he sometimes buys me things that require him to know (like something from Victoria's Secret or similar store).


That was my reason to get last ex's measurements however I was never allowed 😅

I was even planning something... erotic with the whole thing but whatever 🙄 her loss


----------



## RandomDude

ConanHub said:


> That's a serious woody and she's definitely out of her league.😂


Hahaha sure gives a whole new meaning to I got wood 🪵 😅 

Also this just cracked me up:


----------



## so_sweet

RandomDude said:


> That was my reason to get last ex's measurements however I was never allowed 😅
> 
> I was even planning something... erotic with the whole thing but whatever 🙄 her loss


Well, I don't exactly blame your ex. I'm sometimes self-conscious of my body around hubby even though we've been together so long. Namely, my tummy...4 kids, 4 C-sections and to me, it's not the loveliest it's looked. He sees nothing wrong though.🙂


----------



## RandomDude

so_sweet said:


> Well, I don't exactly blame your ex. I'm sometimes self-conscious of my body around hubby even though we've been together so long. Namely, my tummy...4 kids, 4 C-sections and to me, it's not the loveliest it's looked. He sees nothing wrong though.🙂


I know, hence I never pushed it. Oh well, back on topic...


----------



## Enigma32

so_sweet said:


> Well, I don't exactly blame your ex. I'm sometimes self-conscious of my body around hubby even though we've been together so long. Namely, my tummy...4 kids, 4 C-sections and to me, it's not the loveliest it's looked. He sees nothing wrong though.🙂


Most men do not expect perfection. We might sometimes admire it at a distance but it doesn't mean we really want or need that in a partner.


----------



## ConanHub

RandomDude said:


> Hahaha sure gives a whole new meaning to I got wood 🪵 😅
> 
> Also this just cracked me up:
> 
> View attachment 93128


LoL! I heard he actually has a monster in his drawers.

Don't ask because I won't tell where I heard it.😉


----------



## RandomDude

Enigma32 said:


> Most men do not expect perfection. We might sometimes admire it at a distance but it doesn't mean we really want or need that in a partner.


Aye, but they still want to feel like they are perfect in your eyes. That's where I stumbled.


----------



## Enigma32

RandomDude said:


> Aye, but they still want to feel like they are perfect in your eyes. That's where I stumbled.


No such thing as perfect. Even those beautiful ladies being posted in the attraction thread, they have flaws. The girl I posted has a beautiful face and body but no butt to speak of, not to mention she's an adult model and therefore not dateable, IMO. Just someone pretty to look at but I'd never seriously date her if I were single.


----------



## RandomDude

Enigma32 said:


> No such thing as perfect. Even those beautiful ladies being posted in the attraction thread, they have flaws. The girl I posted has a beautiful face and body but no butt to speak of, not to mention she's an adult model and therefore not dateable, IMO. Just someone pretty to look at but I'd never seriously date her if I were single.


Aye, all aesthetics. Still get in trouble with it though 😅

_incognito browsing for life_ 😊


----------



## RandomDude

ConanHub said:


> LoL! I heard he actually has a monster in his drawers.
> 
> Don't ask because I won't tell where I heard it.😉


Lol he has to have a monster if not...


----------



## Enigma32

RandomDude said:


> Aye, all aesthetics. Still get in trouble with it though 😅
> 
> _incognito browsing for life_ 😊


Man, since I got married, I barely browse that stuff anymore. My wife is about as much my all around type as a girl could possibly be these days and she very likely knows it well. Those Tiktok girls are cute but I have what I need at home already. I've done more browsing because of these threads than I have in months 🤣


----------



## RandomDude

Enigma32 said:


> Man, since I got married, I barely browse that stuff anymore. My wife is about as much my all around type as a girl could possibly be these days and she very likely knows it well. Those Tiktok girls are cute but I have what I need at home already. I've done more browsing because of these threads than I have in months 🤣


Haha I'm single now but mate incognito is a good habit to have!


----------



## Enigma32

RandomDude said:


> Haha I'm single now but mate incognito is a good habit to have!


Fun fact about me. When I was married before, my ex wife started spying on my internet usage for fun I guess. Checking browser history and the like when I had really been giving her no reason to worry. Well, I have always been interested in relationships and forums so she saw I was reading the forums on dating sites and accused me of cheating or whatever. That's when I started using incognito to browse the web because I felt crappy about beig spied on. After browsing incognito, I started searching stuff like, "mywifespiesonme.com" and "mywifehastrustissues.com"


----------



## RandomDude

Enigma32 said:


> Fun fact about me. When I was married before, my ex wife started spying on my internet usage for fun I guess. Checking browser history and the like when I had really been giving her no reason to worry. Well, I have always been interested in relationships and forums so she saw I was reading the forums on dating sites and accused me of cheating or whatever. That's when I started using incognito to browse the web because I felt crappy about beig spied on. After browsing incognito, I started searching stuff like, "mywifespiesonme.com" and "mywifehastrustissues.com"


Lol exactly, hence incognito just saves you the BS misunderstandings and silly fights. 

Like right now if I didn't use incognito to fetch all these memes for you guys if I had a partner she's going to think I'm closet gay!


----------



## Rus47

ConanHub said:


> That's a serious woody and she's definitely out of her league.😂


The image is an optical illusion. There is actually a long low limb that turns away from the camera and continues upward on the other side of the girl. It looks like a Banyan tree on Maui?


----------



## ConanHub

Rus47 said:


> The image is an optical illusion. There is actually a long low limb that turns away from the camera and continues upward on the other side of the girl. It looks like a Banyan tree on Maui?


Looks like an ENT that's gone too long without.😁


----------



## RandomDude

Rus47 said:


> The image is an optical illusion. There is actually a long low limb that turns away from the camera and continues upward on the other side of the girl. It looks like a Banyan tree on Maui?


No illusion here!


----------



## TXTrini

Well, in ancient times, our ancestors apparently like big stone penises 😂. So that settles it folk!

Prehistoric Stone Penis Penetrates Through Time

And yes, that's the real name of the article! 😆


----------



## RandomDude

TXTrini said:


> Well, in ancient times, our ancestors apparently like big stone penises 😂. So that settles it folk!
> 
> Prehistoric Stone Penis Penetrates Through Time
> 
> And yes, that's the real name of the article! 😆


LoL like this:


----------



## ConanHub

TXTrini said:


> Well, in ancient times, our ancestors apparently like big stone penises 😂. So that settles it folk!
> 
> Prehistoric Stone Penis Penetrates Through Time
> 
> And yes, that's the real name of the article! 😆


Bronze age dude "Hey baby, let's go up to stone bone, kill a pig and get it on!" Bronze age babe "You're so romantic!"


----------



## TinyTbone

Rus47 said:


> Your wife doing that was the stupid one. How soon in your marriage did she share her previous experiences?
> 
> And you really aren’t over it or wouldn't have brought it up to her recently. Words spoken can never be retrieved. She poisoned the marriage, for what? Did she somehow think she would impress you with her wide experience.
> 
> I don’t know that would believe the number of encounters she mentioned. Seems rather enthralled with them to have stopped at single digits


She brought it up within the first month and get this, introduced me to these guys! Like I wanted that right??? All out marriage I never understood the reasoning, unless she was showing off her trophy?


----------



## TinyTbone

TXTrini said:


> Now you know how women feel being compared to some of the perfect bodies in porn. Turnabout may be fair play, but is never welcome, is it?
> 
> Btw, I don't mean this as a personal attack, but your feelings echo that of many women who've been ridiculed for their insecurity.


I absolutely agree! No offense taken.


----------



## TXTrini

TinyTbone said:


> I absolutely agree! No offense taken.


Thank you, I didn't want to put you on the spot. It's just you captured the essence of what I see people trying to express.


----------



## Julie's Husband

ConanHub said:


> And apparently women watch more big wang porn and gangbangs than men but lesbian porn is in the lead by a large margin.
> 
> I wouldn't have thought women would watch more big unit stuff than men.
> 
> The lesbian stuff didn't surprise me though.


Gang bangs a favorite???


----------



## RandomDude

Julie's Husband said:


> Gang bangs a favorite???


Of course, why wouldn't it be? As a fantasy she's being pleasured and worshipped by multiple men in every part of her body.
For guys we have the same fantasies with multiple women. As with fantasies not all need to become a reality. 

Not all should either lol - we already have plenty of examples here on TAM what happens when people want to forfill them.


----------



## ConanHub

Julie's Husband said:


> Gang bangs a favorite???


Not a particular favorite but they watch that category more than men do.


----------



## Rus47

Ikaika said:


> As she stresses, men should not stress as much as they do about their size.


The only ones 'stressing' are the 50% who are or perceive themselves to be below average, whatever that number is. And the only reason they would stress is because to a woman size is important, no matter what (some) of them say. Take @TinyTbone 's wife who a month into marriage decides it would be a good thing to describe in detail how superior her other conquests were. Or the story recounted about a man's fiance sharing with her friend in his hearing that he wouldn't be as good in bed as her ex as her ex was "huge down there". Why in h3ll she didn't just stay with the ex isn't revealed.

What difference does it make? It isn't like a male can get his package augmented like a woman can augment her rack. Anymore than he can become 6'5" if he is only 5'6" in height. There is really no reason to stress about something that can't be changed.

It is what it is, no matter what anyone says.. Size matters to both genders.


----------



## Enigma32

Rus47 said:


> The only ones 'stressing' are the 50% who are or perceive themselves to be below average, whatever that number is. And the only reason they would stress is because to a woman size is important, no matter what (some) of them say. Take @TinyTbone 's wife who a month into marriage decides it would be a good thing to describe in detail how superior her other conquests were. Or the story recounted about a man's fiance sharing with her friend in his hearing that he wouldn't be as good in bed as her ex as her ex was "huge down there". Why in h3ll she didn't just stay with the ex isn't revealed.


I wish it was like that. In my experience, some ladies aren't judging you by the average, they don't know the average size. They are judging you compared to the huge ex. Mine is a bit above average and I've legit had a few ladies act like it was small-ish because they dated some guy with a 10 incher.



> What difference does it make? It isn't like a male can get his package augmented like a woman can augment her rack. Anymore than he can become 6'5" if he is only 5'6" in height. There is really no reason to stress about something that can't be changed.
> 
> It is what it is, no matter what anyone says.. Size matters to both genders.


You can undergo surgery to make your penis bigger but it's expensive and likely extremely painful.

There was a cool documentary that might interest some people here. _Unhung_. About a guy that got dumped cuz his penis was too small. He made a documentary about his experiences.


----------



## Rus47

Enigma32 said:


> I wish it was like that. In my experience, some ladies aren't judging you by the average, they don't know the average size. They are judging you compared to the huge ex. Mine is a bit above average and I've legit had a few ladies act like it was small-ish because they dated some guy with a 10 incher.
> 
> 
> 
> You can undergo surgery to make your penis bigger but it's expensive and likely extremely painful.
> 
> There was a cool documentary that might interest some people here. _Unhung_. About a guy that got dumped cuz his penis was too small. He made a documentary about his experiences.


But that is just how the world works. There are winners and losers in every venue. All we can reasonably do is work hard to be the best we can be. I will never be as rich as Elon Musk. Because I am not as brilliant as he is either. Stressing over stuff we cant fix is really pointless. 

And pretending that both genders dont have preferences is pointless too. Because they do. In fact the posts in this thread prove it. The humor is just a way acknowledging truth in a subtle way.


----------



## Enigma32

Rus47 said:


> But that is just how the world works. There are winners and losers in every venue. All we can reasonably do is work hard to be the best we can be. I will never be as rich as Elon Musk. Because I am not as brilliant as he is either. Stressing over stuff we cant fix is really pointless.
> 
> And pretending that both genders dont have preferences is pointless too. Because they do. In fact the posts in this thread prove it. The humor is just a way acknowledging truth in a subtle way.


Yup, I agree. I used to care about that sort of thing when I was younger but I don't care anymore. I've become a firm believer in the whole, "key for every lock" idea.


----------



## ConanHub

LoL! Enough game, a good smile and a little charisma will get you a lot farther (and more often) than a big wang gentleman.


----------



## Not

A big wang can certainly get a girl in the beginning but it’s definitely not why she stays.


----------



## Enigma32

Not said:


> A big wang can certainly get a girl in the beginning but it’s definitely not why she stays.


I'd bet it keeps her sticking around. One of my old friends from college admitted to me she married a guy for precisely that reason, despite the fact she said she can't reach an O with PIV.


----------



## Rus47

Not said:


> A big wang can certainly get a girl in the beginning but it’s definitely not why she stays.


Could just as well be why she leaves. Why wouldnt it cause her to stay? 

What you say is just trying to rationalize that size isnt important. But since it can certainly get the girl at the beginning that proves it is very important.


----------



## Not




----------



## Not

Enigma32 said:


> I'd bet it keeps her sticking around. One of my old friends from college admitted to me she married a guy for precisely that reason, despite the fact she said she can't reach an O with PIV.


If what’s attached to the magnificent 8 inch super girthy wang sucks buttermilk, she isn’t staying.


----------



## Not

Rus47 said:


> Could just as well be why she leaves. Why wouldnt it cause her to stay?
> 
> What you say is just trying to rationalize that size isnt important. But since it can certainly get the girl at the beginning that proves it is very important.


See my reply above.

I never said size wasn’t important to me. It most def is. I have my preferences for sure.


----------



## ConanHub

N
[QUOTE="Not said:


> View attachment 93142


😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## QuietRiot

Rus47 said:


> But that is just how the world works. There are winners and losers in every venue. All we can reasonably do is work hard to be the best we can be. I will never be as rich as Elon Musk. Because I am not as brilliant as he is either. Stressing over stuff we cant fix is really pointless.
> 
> And pretending that both genders dont have preferences is pointless too. Because they do. In fact the posts in this thread prove it. The humor is just a way acknowledging truth in a subtle way.


It’s not about genders having preferences, it’s about what people prefer. I don’t believe there is such thing as a size of penis that would please even the majority of women or a size of boob that would please a majority of men, because its dependent on many different factors. Maybe one guys 4” is plenty for some woman maybe some women aren’t happy with anything less than donkey hung dudes. Same with boob size, height, weight, butts, hair… whatever! Just find someone who likes your whole package! (😉)

And most people on here already have so I’d say you did good. Enjoy.


----------



## TXTrini

QuietRiot said:


> It’s not about genders having preferences, it’s about what people prefer. I don’t believe there is such thing as a size of penis that would please even the majority of women or a size of boob that would please a majority of men, because its dependent on many different factors. Maybe one guys 4” is plenty for some woman maybe some women aren’t happy with anything less than donkey hung dudes. Same with boob size, height, weight, butts, hair… whatever! Just find someone who likes your whole package! (😉)
> 
> And most people on here already have so I’d say you did good. Enjoy.


This is why I don't understand the uproar. You don't hear the Itty bitty titty club members complain about some men liking huge boobs. Why is it so important to be wanted by everyone when you have someone?


----------



## Personal

Julie's Husband said:


> Gang bangs a favorite???





RandomDude said:


> Of course, why wouldn't it be? As a fantasy she's being pleasured and worshipped by multiple men in every part of her body.
> For guys we have the same fantasies with multiple women. As with fantasies not all need to become a reality.


Yep, that’s been one of my wife’s fantasies, for the being worshipped and served by many men side of it. Although she thinks, it would be scary for her to do it for real.

Of which, for those men who really want to know, what some of their wives fantasies are. Given the often prevalent sentiment, that many men fear having their penis honestly judged. It might be a good idea for some of them, to avoid asking such things. On the other hand, if you’re not sensitive to being with women who don’t filter, then do ask away.


----------



## Rus47

QuietRiot said:


> Just find someone who likes your whole package! (😉)


We are saying the same thing. We all show up with the physical and mentsl attributes we were born with. Finding someone who likes your whole package could be improbable and maybe impossible. But those are the cards dealt in the game of life.

Are you saying that the woman who found 4” acceptable (?!) wouldn’t enthusiastically jump to an opportunity to be with guy twice as well endowed? Or guy who found A cup “acceptable” wouldn't be very attracted should a DD cup show interest?


----------



## Ikaika

Rus47 said:


> It is what it is, no matter what anyone says.. Size matters to both genders.


I am sure size matters to some folks, but I don’t think this is a blanket statement as if it applies to everyone. It may be a factor for micro-penis syndrome, but that is more in line with a medical pathology. 

I am not a urologist and I don’t do much reading of the research on the topic, so I will have to hear and read what the experts say. 

Plus, I seriously doubt most men are that far off from the mean of 5.5”, unless we are talking about internet ****s.


----------



## QuietRiot

Rus47 said:


> We are saying the same thing. We all show up with the physical and mentsl attributes we were born with. Finding someone who likes your whole package could be improbable and maybe impossible. But those are the cards dealt in the game of life.
> 
> Are you saying that the woman who found 4” acceptable (?!) wouldn’t enthusiastically jump to an opportunity to be with guy twice as well endowed? Or guy who found A cup “acceptable” wouldn't be very attracted should a DD cup show interest?


That’s exactly what I’m saying. I’ve met several guys that found large breasts unattractive and really like “plums” or even more of a C cup because they found anything larger “sloppy” (their words not mine). I can think of two times, in my life, where a too small penis was an issue within my various friend groups. And they were literally the size of a woman’s thumb… (I’m not kidding about how we show the size of something, not in inches!) Everyone else just loved who they loved and never said a derogatory word about their penis… quite the opposite. I don’t know what else to say about it, maybe I just choose amazing women to be my friends. That’s possible.


----------



## TinyTbone

ConanHub said:


> LoL! Enough game, a good smile and a little charisma will get you a lot farther (and more often) than a big wang gentleman.


Till you pull out Mr stubby. Better be grower! Humiliating to be laughed out a hotel room!!


----------



## Julie's Husband

Rus47 said:


> We are saying the same thing. We all show up with the physical and mentsl attributes we were born with. Finding someone who likes your whole package could be improbable and maybe impossible. But those are the cards dealt in the game of life.
> 
> Are you saying that the woman who found 4” acceptable (?!) wouldn’t enthusiastically jump to an opportunity to be with guy twice as well endowed? Or guy who found A cup “acceptable” wouldn't be very attracted should a DD cup show interest?


As a matter of fact, a DD would probably have to rape me to get my attention. My wife had what she refers to as her "fried eggs" when we wed and I worshiped them.

I just don't find large breasts aesthetically pleasing in most coital positions. Very distracting when they are slinging about and I start paying more attention to worrying it hurts her than the sex.


----------



## Hiner112

I was talking to my GF about things I did when I moved out of my parent's house (and in with my ex) and/or what she'd _just do_ naturally if she woke up with a penis one day and I mentioned "the helicopter". She didn't understand what I was talking about. Then it was my turn to be confused. I was like, "I thought you had been with guys before and were married for several years. How do you not know what that is? Maybe propeller? No?" Apparently, I'm ridiculous but in an amusing way.

My ex and I were virgins and it was 5 or 6 months of consistent effort to get to coitus and I'm only a bit above normal. Even then she is 4'10" and the wrong position could get her prodded in the wrong place and end the festivities early. After she got over the initial tension / stress girth was never a problem until after the first was born when she thought I had shrunk in the months we had abstained from sex.

Pro-tip from my GF: if the guy is just obviously too big, getting distracted by him nibbling on your ear can distract and relax you enough to get started at least.

In the studies I've seen, it was the distance from vaginal opening to clitoris that determined if orgasm by PIV was possible and penis size was essentially irrelevant.

The satisfaction of both of my partners was basically independent of my penis but not mine .


----------



## TinyTbone

TXTrini said:


> This is why I don't understand the uproar. You don't hear the Itty bitty titty club members complain about some men liking huge boobs. Why is it so important to be wanted by everyone when you have someone?


I've always told male friends who complained about breast size this. You know what the best breasts are in the world? The ones in your hands, cuz they're real and your getting some! Enjoy the one your with period!


----------



## Divinely Favored

TinyTbone said:


> I never had any issue with this problem. Not going tell ya my junk is any larger than the next guys. It's fine the way it is. Never had any problems with all my lovers through the years. The wife sure didn't complain, except when I bottomed! Ouch!!


Yeah, they tend to not like it when you hit the cervix.


----------



## TXTrini

TinyTbone said:


> Till you pull out Mr stubby. Better be grower! Humiliating to be laughed out a hotel room!!


Aesthetically, I don't care to look too closely at floppy penis, it's a good thing I can't see too good without my glasses 😆 . So make sure first glimpse is always at full mast every time!



TinyTbone said:


> I've always male friends who complained about breast size this. You know what the beat breasts are in the world? The ones in your hands, cuz they're real and your getting some! Enjoy the one your with period!


Ah... so instead of going after what they liked, they settled and complained? Makes for a miserable life, for both parties.


----------



## ConanHub

TinyTbone said:


> Till you pull out Mr stubby. Better be grower! Humiliating to be laughed out a hotel room!!


I've held up my pinky and told a couple of frisky ladies "that was about all I had" to discourage them from trying to bed me. They didn't bat an eye and took it as encouragement that they might get their way so they tried to convince me even harder.


----------



## ConanHub

TXTrini said:


> Aesthetically, I don't care to look too closely at floppy penis, it's a good thing I can't see too good without my glasses 😆 . So make sure first glimpse is always at full mast every time!


😂😂😂


----------



## Enigma32

TXTrini said:


> Aesthetically, I don't care to look too closely at floppy penis, it's a good thing I can't see too good without my glasses 😆 . So make sure first glimpse is always at full mast every time!


Great, now you giving us men something else to worry about!


----------



## ConanHub

QuietRiot said:


> That’s exactly what I’m saying. I’ve met several guys that found large breasts unattractive and really like “plums” or even more of a C cup because they found anything larger “sloppy” (their words not mine). I can think of two times, in my life, where a too small penis was an issue within my various friend groups. And they were literally the size of a woman’s thumb… (I’m not kidding about how we show the size of something, not in inches!) Everyone else just loved who they loved and never said a derogatory word about their penis… quite the opposite. I don’t know what else to say about it, maybe I just choose amazing women to be my friends. That’s possible.


Sounds like a pretty normal group of women actually.

Healthy.


----------



## TXTrini

ConanHub said:


> 😂😂😂
> View attachment 93148


I didn't mean that!!! I'm not that terrible , my bfs still around 😂 

I just meant it's prettier at full mast than flopping around.


----------



## TXTrini

Enigma32 said:


> Great, now you giving us men something else to worry about!


Always happy to be of service... <takes a bow>


----------



## ConanHub

TXTrini said:


> I didn't mean that!!! I'm not that terrible , my bfs still around 😂
> 
> I just meant it's prettier at full mast than flopping around.


I know! I'm just having fun!😋😁


----------



## Julie's Husband

TXTrini said:


> I didn't mean that!!! I'm not that terrible , my bfs still around 😂
> 
> I just meant it's prettier at full mast than flopping around.


Hope my wife doesn't have the same approach. I love the sensation of becoming aroused with oral sex.


----------



## TXTrini

Julie's Husband said:


> Hope my wife doesn't have the same approach. I love the sensation of becoming aroused with oral sex.


Well, I hope you'd know that by now 😆 

I'm on my best behavior, gotta avoid treating the man like a walking penis. However flag flying at full mast is THE Bat signal.


----------



## OnTheFly

Forgive my ignorance, but I haven't read any of the previous posts.

Just curious if anyone has made reference to a babies arm holding an apple, yet?

It seems to come up every time peckers are topic of discussion.

Actually, nevermind.


----------



## Julie's Husband

TXTrini said:


> Well, I hope you'd know that by now 😆
> 
> I'm on my best behavior, gotta avoid treating the man like a walking penis. However flag flying at full mast is THE Bat signal.


Just not sure whether she enjoys or just does it for me. Worked great when I was castrate and had no libido.


----------



## Ikaika




----------



## Rubix Cubed

ConanHub said:


> 😂😂😂
> View attachment 93148


 They must not have worked. Apparently, she never saw it coming and ended up with "what about Mary" hair.


----------



## Rubix Cubed

Ikaika said:


>


The guest doctor has Hitachi wands for earrings. I guess that's a statement. Using her Son In Law as her first point of evidence and her husband second that she doesn't hate men was interesting.


----------



## Julie's Husband

Ikaika said:


>


Not all men have performance issues in their lifetime. But then I'm only 77. We'll see how it goes from here.

Ooops. Not quite correct, but that one is hard to explain and not within the normal man's experience.


----------



## TXTrini

Ikaika said:


>


Interesting. Especially since she also mentioned porn.😂 I guess we didn't go too far off track.


----------



## Rus47

TXTrini said:


> Ah... so instead of going after what they liked, they settled and complained? Makes for a miserable life, for both parties.


This exactly! For both genders.


----------



## CraigBesuden

Rus47 said:


> the story recounted about a man's fiance sharing with her friend in his hearing that he wouldn't be as good in bed as her ex as her ex was "huge down there". Why in h3ll she didn't just stay with the ex isn't revealed.


She was dumped by the ex. That was part of the problem - the guy believed his fiancée wasn’t over him because of the sex comment. (I disagree.)

Why didn’t she leave her fiancé? As she explained to him, not only is their sex life great (though not what it was with the ex), he was better than the ex in every other possible way. Of course, hearing her say those other things only made him angry. (She was also late 20s now, I think 29, after dating her fiancé for 3 years.)

The problem was that she said her fiancé could never be the lover that her ex was. That he could never be in his league bothered him and he couldn’t get an erection with her after the comment. He said he’d given her the chance to clarify her remarks but she just stayed firm and defensive, even in counseling with him.

If I’d seen the story as it happened, I would have suggested that he try breaking down what it means to be a lover: foreplay, receiving oral, performing oral, intercourse, cuddling after, etc. Get her to agree that her fiancé could (potentially) be better at each and every aspect except for intercourse. Then go in depth on that aspect. He could potentially be better at technique, etc., if he learns how to hit the spots. Then agree that the only area she believes her fiancé couldn’t possibly equal or excel is the feeling of the larger penis during intercourse. Then point out that there are penis sleeves that her fiancé could use that might make him as good or even better in that one regard. She doesn’t know because she’s never tried it. Finally, after all that and considering every aspect that makes a “lover,” get her to honestly admit that it’s _possible_ that her fiancé could become a better lover than her ex.

It’s really sad that she was dumped back onto the dating market at 29 because he overheard a stupid offhand remark that women probably say all the time. Too bad nobody explained to her how she might be able to revise and extend her remarks without lying. Pointing out his other positive characteristics and saying that they more than make up for it only inflames the situation. She needed to honestly say that she was wrong and it’s possible that her fiancé could become her best lover ever. 

The comments on the post at the time, from what I saw, were basically that she wasn’t ready to be a wife because she should always have his back and never say anything bad about him. The two should be a united front against the world. Perhaps that’s the ideal situation but I don’t think she wasn’t ready to be a wife. She just was unlucky that he overheard her saying something foolish. 

His fiancée secretly admitting that he could never be the lover that her ex was, that was devastating to him. He admitted that it was his own issue, that he shouldn’t care so much and shouldn’t feel that way, but ultimately he couldn’t deal with knowing the truth.

Most men don’t want a woman to pick him because he’s honest, loyal, a good provider, etc. (They get angry if a woman _doesn’t_ pick him for those qualities despite his looks, but also get angry if a woman _does_ pick him for those qualities despite his looks.)


----------



## Divinely Favored

Diana7 said:


> I had 3 large babies, biggest and first was nearly 10lb, that DID hurt.


With our 1st my 5'03" wife looked like she was carrying triplets. OB said, "Oh baby probably be 12-13 pounds. Be big like his daddy, a wrestler or football player. She was so glad they took him, she told them to just install a zipper on her abdomen, as she was adamant she did not want to push one out!


----------



## Mr.Married

TinyTbone said:


> I agree with not talking negatively about a partners body parts. Also I think any woman who really, actually, no doubt about it, loves the man she's in a LTR or married to him should EVER disclose the "size" of any previous lovers package. Maybe I'm different , but this messed me up for a long time. My wife, for some odd reason felt it necessary to do this. I was her 3rd partner. She was fairly descriptive of both her others and I looked down at my self and wondered if I measured up. Pretty stupid thing to have issue with for a very long time, since I was her third partner and she had intercourse 5 times before me. Recently I told her after 30+ years of marriage how this had affected me and now shes tried placating me with remarks of you have a nice **, or it's such a beautiful **. Like now I know I'm fine and have gotten over it, but if there's one way for a woman to destroy a man, it hitting below the belt.


I would take this comment as a challenge statement instead of a blow below the belt but that’s just how I role. She would have a huge arch in her back that night as I had a hand full of her ponytail. It’s all in how you look at things 💪🏼


----------



## Divinely Favored

RandomDude said:


> View attachment 93093
> 
> 
> South American penises ey? So thats why you want to keep them away from your southern borders 😅


So 23 and me should 🧐 reveal I have familia in Columbia/Venezuela. 😏


----------



## Mr.Married

TXTrini said:


> flag flying at full mast is THE Bat signal.


You could always try a flashlight in a dark room and see if it cast a nice shadow on the ceiling


----------



## Rus47

CraigBesuden said:


> She was dumped by the ex. That was part of the problem - the guy believed his fiancée wasn’t over him because of the sex comment. (I disagree.)
> 
> Why didn’t she leave her fiancé? As she explained to him, not only is their sex life great (though not what it was with the ex), he was better than the ex in every other possible way. Of course, hearing her say those other things only made him angry. (She was also late 20s now, I think 29, after dating her fiancé for 3 years.)
> 
> The problem was that she said her fiancé could never be the lover that her ex was. That he could never be in his league bothered him and he couldn’t get an erection with her after the comment. He said he’d given her the chance to clarify her remarks but she just stayed firm and defensive, even in counseling with him.
> 
> If I’d seen the story as it happened, I would have suggested that he try breaking down what it means to be a lover: foreplay, receiving oral, performing oral, intercourse, cuddling after, etc. Get her to agree that her fiancé could (potentially) be better at each and every aspect except for intercourse. Then go in depth on that aspect. He could potentially be better at technique, etc., if he learns how to hit the spots. Then agree that the only area she believes her fiancé couldn’t possibly equal or excel is the feeling of the larger penis during intercourse. Then point out that there are penis sleeves that her fiancé could use that might make him as good or even better in that one regard. She doesn’t know because she’s never tried it. Finally, after all that and considering every aspect that makes a “lover,” get her to honestly admit that it’s _possible_ that her fiancé could become a better lover than her ex.
> 
> It’s really sad that she was dumped back onto the dating market at 29 because he overheard a stupid offhand remark that women probably say all the time. Too bad nobody explained to her how she might be able to revise and extend her remarks without lying. Pointing out his other positive characteristics and saying that they more than make up for it only inflames the situation. She needed to honestly say that she was wrong and it’s possible that her fiancé could become her best lover ever.
> 
> The comments on the post at the time, from what I saw, were basically that she wasn’t ready to be a wife because she should always have his back and never say anything bad about him. The two should be a united front against the world. Perhaps that’s the ideal situation but I don’t think she wasn’t ready to be a wife. She just was unlucky that he overheard her saying something foolish.
> 
> His fiancée secretly admitting that he could never be the lover that her ex was, that was devastating to him. He admitted that it was his own issue, that he shouldn’t care so much and shouldn’t feel that way, but ultimately he couldn’t deal with knowing the truth.
> 
> Most men don’t want a woman to pick him because he’s honest, loyal, a good provider, etc. (They get angry if a woman _doesn’t_ pick him for those qualities despite his looks, but also get angry if a woman _does_ pick him for those qualities despite his looks.)


The damage was done with her words. She spoke her true feelings to the friend but was dishonest with her fiancé. It is good he didnt marry, to have her ex resurface 1,5,10 years down the road to take her for another ride for old times sake. She would have jumped at the chance. All he need do is show up and raise the flag. And only reason she wasnt with the ex is because he wouldnt take her.

If he hadn’t overheard, and they had married, every time the husband entered her she would have been comparing the sensation to being with her ex. Dreaming of how much better it was. She could have maybe submerged those thoughts but never been totally “into” her husband. It wouldn't matter his sexual competence otherwise. He could never compete with her ex in respect to what she really needed and wanted.

She was willing to settle for her fiancé, but he was plan B. She just wasnt honest enough with him and herself.


----------



## TinyTbone

Mr.Married said:


> I would take this comment as a challenge statement instead of a blow below the belt but that’s just how I role. She would have a huge arch in her back that night as I had a hand full of her ponytail. It’s all in how you look at things 💪🏼


 I was definitely a man with her. I was , she concurred this, the first to bring her to orgasm period! Only man that ever has to my knowledge as well. I've been a lot of firsts for her no doubt. Funny aside, I'm the first guy she's ever kissed that had a beard! Lol
I've never doubted my abilities, just kinda gave me. A complex for a llllloooonnnnggg time!


----------



## Rubix Cubed

CraigBesuden said:


> She was dumped by the ex. That was part of the problem - the guy believed his fiancée wasn’t over him because of the sex comment. (I disagree.)
> 
> Why didn’t she leave her fiancé? As she explained to him, not only is their sex life great (though not what it was with the ex), he was better than the ex in every other possible way. Of course, hearing her say those other things only made him angry. (She was also late 20s now, I think 29, after dating her fiancé for 3 years.)
> 
> The problem was that she said her fiancé could never be the lover that her ex was. That he could never be in his league bothered him and he couldn’t get an erection with her after the comment. He said he’d given her the chance to clarify her remarks but she just stayed firm and defensive, even in counseling with him.
> 
> If I’d seen the story as it happened, I would have suggested that he try breaking down what it means to be a lover: foreplay, receiving oral, performing oral, intercourse, cuddling after, etc. Get her to agree that her fiancé could (potentially) be better at each and every aspect except for intercourse. Then go in depth on that aspect. He could potentially be better at technique, etc., if he learns how to hit the spots. Then agree that the only area she believes her fiancé couldn’t possibly equal or excel is the feeling of the larger penis during intercourse. Then point out that there are penis sleeves that her fiancé could use that might make him as good or even better in that one regard. She doesn’t know because she’s never tried it. Finally, after all that and considering every aspect that makes a “lover,” get her to honestly admit that it’s _possible_ that her fiancé could become a better lover than her ex.
> 
> It’s really sad that she was dumped back onto the dating market at 29 because he overheard a stupid offhand remark that women probably say all the time. Too bad nobody explained to her how she might be able to revise and extend her remarks without lying. Pointing out his other positive characteristics and saying that they more than make up for it only inflames the situation. She needed to honestly say that she was wrong and it’s possible that her fiancé could become her best lover ever.
> 
> The comments on the post at the time, from what I saw, were basically that she wasn’t ready to be a wife because she should always have his back and never say anything bad about him. The two should be a united front against the world. Perhaps that’s the ideal situation but I don’t think she wasn’t ready to be a wife. She just was unlucky that he overheard her saying something foolish.
> 
> His fiancée secretly admitting that he could never be the lover that her ex was, that was devastating to him. He admitted that it was his own issue, that he shouldn’t care so much and shouldn’t feel that way, but ultimately he couldn’t deal with knowing the truth.
> 
> Most men don’t want a woman to pick him because he’s honest, loyal, a good provider, etc. (They get angry if a woman _doesn’t_ pick him for those qualities despite his looks, but also get angry if a woman _does_ pick him for those qualities despite his looks.)


Loose lips sink ships. Take that either way you like.


----------



## Mr.Married

If a nuclear holocaust wipes out the world then the only thing left will be the roaches and penis threads. Just like roaches, penis threads never die.


----------



## Mr.Married

Rubix Cubed said:


> Loose lips sink ships. Take that either way you like.


Wait …. Did this just turn into a vagina thread ?


----------



## Rubix Cubed

Mr.Married said:


> Wait …. Did this just turn into a vagina thread ?


 Could be ...


----------



## TXTrini

CraigBesuden said:


> Most men don’t want a woman to pick him because he’s honest, loyal, a good provider, etc. (They get angry if a woman _doesn’t_ pick him for those qualities despite his looks, but also get angry if a woman _does_ pick him for those qualities despite his looks.)


I'd do the same in that man's situation. 

However, this attitude here is a no-win, stupid sentiment. Men who think as quoted above are their own worst enemies. How does that make sense???


----------



## QuietRiot

Rubix Cubed said:


> Loose lips sink ships. Take that either way you like.


I think a lot of marriages are ruined by people that trash talk their SO behind their back. And no. I don’t think women do this more than men. I’ve heard some nasty things in both directions. (Not that you asked 🤣)


----------



## ConanHub

How important and/or impactful is this really?

Aside from micro or macro issues, how many people is this impacting?

I'm convinced it isn't that many. Am I wrong?


----------



## Rus47

QuietRiot said:


> I think a lot of marriages are ruined by people that trash talk their SO behind their back. And no. I don’t think women do this more than men. I’ve heard some nasty things in both directions. (Not that you asked 🤣)


Heck, my best friend trashes his wife of 3 decades. Then *****es cuz she isnt intimate with him at frequency he desires (major part of the trash talk). I have told him over and over for a decade “Dude your attitude is bleeding into interactions with your wife. She KNOWS your feelings. You are your own worst enemy!” Asked him how he would feel if she were talking about him that way to her best friend.


----------



## Divinely Favored

Jimi007 said:


> I'm not sure how this will relate, but I'm going to throw it out there. When I wastable 19yrs old I worked on an outside dock at a dairy. Mostly old milk men. One day when I came into work I saw a bunch of guys standing around a stainless steel table. There was a guy there named Animal Bob. A big southern guy. He has his penis laid out on the stainless steel table. There was no tape measure but they had 21 pennies line up next to it. It looked like a broom stick handle. Supposedly he had been married 6 times. His last marriage ended after 3 days. She had to be hospitalized after the wedding night. ..True story


21 pennies....that is over 16.5". He probably had to have a transfusion prior to sex so he did not get light headed.


----------



## ConanHub

Rus47 said:


> Heck, my best friend trashes his wife of 3 decades. Then *****es cuz she isnt intimate with him at frequency he desires (major part of the trash talk). I have told him over and over for a decade “Dude your attitude is bleeding into interactions with your wife. She KNOWS your feelings. You are your own worst enemy!” Asked him how he would feel if she were talking about him that way to her best friend.


That's basic, foundational stuff.

Lady Conan and I only build each other up in public and sex stuff is private, even the positive sex stuff.

I had to talk with my wife early on about not sharing bedroom stuff with her sister even though it was not negative.


----------



## QuietRiot

ConanHub said:


> How important and/or impactful is this really?
> 
> Aside from micro or macro issues, how many people is this impacting?
> 
> I'm convinced it isn't that many. Am I wrong?


I agree. I think there is a few experiences that maybe taint a man’s perception of how penises are viewed by women. (Taint…wow I’m 14.) but no. I don’t think it’s generally a problem or a deal breaker in most cases.


----------



## Rus47

ConanHub said:


> How important and/or impactful is this really?
> 
> Aside from micro or macro issues, how many people is this impacting?
> 
> I'm convinced it isn't that many. Am I wrong?


Maybe more than it seems, Most have sense to not run their mouths about such to anyone, let alone their spouse. It depends on what a wife or gf has to compare to. If the husband is their one and only and they don't watch porn or read “Shades of Grey” or watch Billy n Brad on Netflix then ignorance is bliss.

If they have some comparison I suspect longing for what once was is maybe why they are closing their eyes during sex with hubby. Recalling sensations


----------



## TXTrini

Rus47 said:


> Maybe more than it seems, Most have sense to not run their mouths about such to anyone, let alone their spouse. It depends on what a wife or gf has to compare to. If the husband is their one and only and they don't watch porn or read “Shades of Grey” or watch Billy n Brad on Netflix then ignorance is bliss.
> 
> If they have some comparison I suspect longing for what once was is maybe why they are closing their eyes during sex with hubby. Recalling sensations


As a woman who's had more than one man, I find this absolutely ridiculous to the point of being entirely laughable. The LAST thing I'm thinking about is another man; I'm focused on the one I'm with. Exes are exes for a reason. I can't even remember what it was like to have sex with my exes, heck I don't WANT to remember, blegh. 

Btw, I'm surprised that with your long experience you don't know by now that the LAST thing a woman needs to do is think about anything when it comes to achieving orgasm. This sounds like major insecurity on a man's part without good reason. If that's the case, surely her dissatisfaction would bleed out into other parts of their lives together?


----------



## QuietRiot

Rus47 said:


> Maybe more than it seems, Most have sense to not run their mouths about such to anyone, let alone their spouse. It depends on what a wife or gf has to compare to. If the husband is their one and only and they don't watch porn or read “Shades of Grey” or watch Billy n Brad on Netflix then ignorance is bliss.
> 
> If they have some comparison I suspect longing for what once was is maybe why they are closing their eyes during sex with hubby. Recalling sensations


Are you kidding me? I haven’t had tons of men but I’ve had some boyfriends. I have NEVER thought of an ex while with a current man. Ever. I don’t know of any of my friends that ever do this either, and yes they would tell me and wonder what was wrong with them, and I would then tell them to get therapy ASAP. 

No this is grody. Is this what guys actually think is happening??? Wtf!


----------



## QuietRiot

TXTrini said:


> As a woman who's had more than one man, I find this absolutely ridiculous to the point of being entirely laughable. The LAST thing I'm thinking about is another man; I'm focused on the one I'm with. Exes are exes for a reason. I can't even remember what it was like to have sex with my exes, heck I don't WANT to remember, blegh.
> 
> Btw, I'm surprised that with your long experience you don't know by now that the LAST thing a woman needs to do is think about anything when it comes to achieving orgasm. This sounds like major insecurity on a man's part without good reason. If that's the case, surely her dissatisfaction would bleed out into other parts of their lives together?


Thank you! Yeah, the thought makes me gag. Seriously.


----------



## CraigBesuden

TXTrini said:


> the LAST thing a woman needs to do is think about anything when it comes to achieving orgasm.


Sounds right to me.


----------



## CraigBesuden

QuietRiot said:


> Are you kidding me? I haven’t had tons of men but I’ve had some boyfriends. I have NEVER thought of an ex while with a current man. Ever. I don’t know of any of my friends that ever do this either, and yes they would tell me and wonder what was wrong with them, and I would then tell them to get therapy ASAP.
> 
> No this is grody. Is this what guys actually think is happening??? Wtf!


It’s apparently not too uncommon to think of another person while having sex. Maybe a famous person, maybe a neighbor or that coworker you like, etc. 

Watching porn while having sex might fall under that category.

And I note that the following comment just got 4 likes:



Rus47 said:


> If he hadn’t overheard, and they had married, every time the husband entered her she would have been comparing the sensation to being with her ex. Dreaming of how much better it was. She could have maybe submerged those thoughts but never been totally “into” her husband. It wouldn't matter his sexual competence otherwise. He could never compete with her ex in respect to what she really needed and wanted.


----------



## TXTrini

Additionally,
The stench of insecurity with respect to penis size or jealousy and imaginings of lusting after another penis would completely turn me off a man and move on from him. That's a complete turnoff and would make me lose respect for that man if his ego is that fragile. 

Mind you, I'd never lash out at a man in the first place, why be with someone then?


----------



## TXTrini

CraigBesuden said:


> It’s apparently not too uncommon to think of another person while having sex. Maybe a famous person, maybe a neighbor or that coworker you like, etc.
> 
> Watching porn while having sex might fall under that category.


That's disgusting. Probably why I'm not keen on men who watch a lot of porn.


----------



## QuietRiot

CraigBesuden said:


> It’s apparently not too uncommon to think of another person while having sex. Maybe a famous person, maybe a neighbor or that coworker you like, etc.
> 
> Watching porn while having sex might fall under that category.


Ok then good to know you guys are picturing other women while you’re screwing your wives. Get therapy.


----------



## ConanHub

Rus47 said:


> Maybe more than it seems, Most have sense to not run their mouths about such to anyone, let alone their spouse. It depends on what a wife or gf has to compare to. If the husband is their one and only and they don't watch porn or read “Shades of Grey” or watch Billy n Brad on Netflix then ignorance is bliss.
> 
> If they have some comparison I suspect longing for what once was is maybe why they are closing their eyes.


Yeah but this is all speculation and we can't go off of what might be.

The reasons I'm convinced it isn't that impactful are solid and I can point at them with no maybe involved.

The material for insecurities and poorly written erotica does exist but I haven't seen those situations prevailing at all.

Most men and women are in the average range and are satisfied.

In the majority of cases, as long as sex is satisfying, the marriage or relationship will be solid given other issues are satisfying as well.

The best sex in the world loses to satisfying sex with a life partner much more often than not and there are quite a few (the majority I believe) women who actually prefer a joystick that's around the average range. I think one study showed a possible preference for slightly bigger than average but not by that noticeable of an amount.

It might be more common for a woman to have experienced a sex god before marriage than a man but it almost never influences her long term choices for happiness with Joe average who loves her. Now I'm not taking current trends with certain groups of women into account because they are unhealthy in my opinion.

The most nuclear hot partner I ever had was not wifeable. I actually couldn't stand her and the relationship lasted about two weeks. She was a specimen though and a belly dancer to boot.

When I first got with my lady, the sex didn't even make the top 10 list. I knew she was the one though and we worked diligently to improve.


----------



## TXTrini

CraigBesuden said:


> Sounds right to me.


That's because I AM a woman, not a man making up ********.


----------



## QuietRiot

CraigBesuden said:


> It’s apparently not too uncommon to think of another person while having sex. Maybe a famous person, maybe a neighbor or that coworker you like, etc.
> 
> Watching porn while having sex might fall under that category.
> 
> And the following comment just got 4 likes:


Who cares how many likes it got because one chick ran her mouth? Suddenly you all know what’s in a females head while she’s having sex now? GROSS YOU GUYS! 

Maybe you all are just projecting **** that you think about. 🤮


----------



## Rus47

TXTrini said:


> Btw, I'm surprised that with your long experience you don't know by now that the LAST thing a woman


My long experience is with one woman. Whose long experience has been with one man (me). So what I know in general is only what I have read. 

I am thankful my wife never had another to compare me with in any respect. I was happily surprised when we met that she would even date me.


----------



## TXTrini

Rus47 said:


> My long experience is with one woman. Whose long experience has been with one man (me). So what I know in general is only what I have read. I am thankful my wife had no one to compare me with in any respectcomparison


So, why are you so hung up on this that you're propagating red pill crap? I'm not saying there aren't some women who might do that, but I hardly think the majority of women do. None of this passes the sniff test. A lot of this propaganda is passed around to make gullible passive men feel better about themselves and their failures.


----------



## Divinely Favored

Cletus said:


> I will never, as long as I draw breath, forget the sound of an episiotomy.


Scissors cutting flesh has a very unique sound.


----------



## ConanHub

QuietRiot said:


> Who cares how many likes it got because one chick ran her mouth? Suddenly you all know what’s in a females head while she’s having sex now? GROSS YOU GUYS!
> 
> Maybe you all are just projecting **** that you think about. 🤮


I have a feeling more men than women might fantasize about others during sex.

I'm sure it does happen but again, I'm not convinced it's widespread.

Maybe if the sex is bad they do it more? LoL!😋


----------



## ConanHub

TXTrini said:


> None of this passes the sniff test. A lot of this propaganda is passed around to make gullible passive men feel better about themselves and their failures.


This is the general feeling I get as well.


----------



## Divinely Favored

so_sweet said:


> Well, I don't exactly blame your ex. I'm sometimes self-conscious of my body around hubby even though we've been together so long. Namely, my tummy...4 kids, 4 C-sections and to me, it's not the loveliest it's looked. He sees nothing wrong though.🙂


Exactly! I'm sure your hubby feels same as I. I see the scar and each stretch mark that came with the difficulty of her carrying my child. It just reminds me of the way I felt knowing she wanted to have a baby with me and the love and attraction I felt for her when she was so obviously pregnant and that little alien was trying to stretch and get out. She looked like she was gonna have triplets and I thought she was the most beautiful creature in existence.


----------



## CraigBesuden

TXTrini said:


> So, why are you so hung up on this that you're propagating red pill crap? I'm not saying there aren't some women who might do that, but I hardly think the majority of women do. None of this passes the sniff test. A lot of this propaganda is passed around to make gullible passive men feel better about themselves and their failures.


Red Pill propaganda? Do you mean claiming that if a woman was dumped by a bad boy ex (or her ex was better in bed or had a larger penis), that her husband is just her Plan B and she will fantasize about his big penis while having sex with her husband, and if the ex ever comes back she will easily leave her husband and children for him? That’s about as Red Pill and cynical about women as you can get, IMO.


----------



## Divinely Favored

TinyTbone said:


> Till you pull out Mr stubby. Better be grower! Humiliating to be laughed out a hotel room!!


Had a friend who said once he was going to town on this girl, she stopped him and asked, "Boy! Who are you trying to satisfy with that little Dyk?" He thought for a second, then smiled and said, "I guess myself" and went back to the business at hand.


----------



## Divinely Favored

CraigBesuden said:


> She was dumped by the ex. That was part of the problem - the guy believed his fiancée wasn’t over him because of the sex comment. (I disagree.)
> 
> Why didn’t she leave her fiancé? As she explained to him, not only is their sex life great (though not what it was with the ex), he was better than the ex in every other possible way. Of course, hearing her say those other things only made him angry. (She was also late 20s now, I think 29, after dating her fiancé for 3 years.)
> 
> The problem was that she said her fiancé could never be the lover that her ex was. That he could never be in his league bothered him and he couldn’t get an erection with her after the comment. He said he’d given her the chance to clarify her remarks but she just stayed firm and defensive, even in counseling with him.
> 
> If I’d seen the story as it happened, I would have suggested that he try breaking down what it means to be a lover: foreplay, receiving oral, performing oral, intercourse, cuddling after, etc. Get her to agree that her fiancé could (potentially) be better at each and every aspect except for intercourse. Then go in depth on that aspect. He could potentially be better at technique, etc., if he learns how to hit the spots. Then agree that the only area she believes her fiancé couldn’t possibly equal or excel is the feeling of the larger penis during intercourse. Then point out that there are penis sleeves that her fiancé could use that might make him as good or even better in that one regard. She doesn’t know because she’s never tried it. Finally, after all that and considering every aspect that makes a “lover,” get her to honestly admit that it’s _possible_ that her fiancé could become a better lover than her ex.
> 
> It’s really sad that she was dumped back onto the dating market at 29 because he overheard a stupid offhand remark that women probably say all the time. Too bad nobody explained to her how she might be able to revise and extend her remarks without lying. Pointing out his other positive characteristics and saying that they more than make up for it only inflames the situation. She needed to honestly say that she was wrong and it’s possible that her fiancé could become her best lover ever.
> 
> The comments on the post at the time, from what I saw, were basically that she wasn’t ready to be a wife because she should always have his back and never say anything bad about him. The two should be a united front against the world. Perhaps that’s the ideal situation but I don’t think she wasn’t ready to be a wife. She just was unlucky that he overheard her saying something foolish.
> 
> His fiancée secretly admitting that he could never be the lover that her ex was, that was devastating to him. He admitted that it was his own issue, that he shouldn’t care so much and shouldn’t feel that way, but ultimately he couldn’t deal with knowing the truth.
> 
> Most men don’t want a woman to pick him because he’s honest, loyal, a good provider, etc. (They get angry if a woman _doesn’t_ pick him for those qualities despite his looks, but also get angry if a woman _does_ pick him for those qualities despite his looks.)


I remember it, too bad she could not keep her mouth shut and not be talking crap about how her fiancee does not measure up to ex- lover with her gal pal. Story made me think she was yearning for days of old and reminiscing with her GF. Some things can't be unheard...some things should never be spoken...


----------



## RandomDude

So what's new in penisville?

Oh...


----------



## RandomDude

Divinely Favored said:


> So 23 and me should 🧐 reveal I have familia in Columbia/Venezuela. 😏


Translation:


----------



## Divinely Favored

QuietRiot said:


> Ok then good to know you guys are picturing other women while you’re screwing your wives. Get therapy.


DON'T EVEN GO THERE WITH THE YOU GUYS! It is not gender specific and it is not all men or all women.


----------



## QuietRiot

Divinely Favored said:


> DON'T EVEN GO THERE WITH THE YOU GUYS! It is not gender specific and it is not all men or all women.


I went there. This is gross that this turned into: “women” think of their ex’s while screwing thier husband if they’ve slept with anyone else.

Gimme a break! Say you don’t agree with that sentiment and I won’t include you in “you guys” which was only referring to two people so far. You’re welcome to exclude yourself from that group.


----------



## RandomDude

Since when did penisville erupt in riots and get all serious? 😅

Might as well fan the flames


----------



## TXTrini

ConanHub said:


> I have a feeling more men than women might fantasize about others during sex.
> 
> I'm sure it does happen but again, I'm not convinced it's widespread.
> 
> Maybe if the sex is bad they do it more? LoL!😋


Maybe those kinds of men are bad at sex; that's why their wives aren't too keen to do the nasty with them and have to tune them out while he thinks he's God's gift to women in bed. How's that for an insulting hypothesis? 

Anyways, making wild assumptions/assertations without having the balls to ask the woman in your life (general you) will set a man up for disappointment. 



ConanHub said:


> This is the general feeling I get as well.


Well, it's everyone else's fault you know, not theirs... Talk about victimhood.


----------



## TXTrini

Divinely Favored said:


> I remember it, too bad she could not keep her mouth shut and not be talking crap about how her fiancee does not measure up to ex- lover with her gal pal. Story made me think she was yearning for days of old and reminiscing with her GF. Some things can't be unheard...some things should never be spoken...


But it's good that he heard her. Why should he be stuck with a covert malcontent and play second fiddle?


----------



## QuietRiot

RandomDude said:


> Since when did penisville erupt in riots and get all serious? 😅
> 
> Might as well fan the flames
> 
> View attachment 93172


I think is small penis anxiety that makes mens life hard. 🙂


----------



## ConanHub

QuietRiot said:


> I agree. I think there is a few experiences that maybe taint a man’s perception of how penises are viewed by women. (Taint…wow I’m 14.) but no. I don’t think it’s generally a problem or a deal breaker in most cases.


You said taint.😋

I really haven't seen a lot of relationships sunk because of peen size issues.


----------



## ConanHub

QuietRiot said:


> I think is small penis anxiety that makes mens life hard. 🙂


Now you said hard! LoL! 😂


----------



## QuietRiot

ConanHub said:


> Now you said hard! LoL! 😂


I AM a that’s what she said joke today!!! Yesssss!


----------



## RandomDude

ConanHub said:


> I really haven't seen a lot of relationships sunk because of peen size issues.


Oh but how they begin!










Unless...


----------



## ConanHub

RandomDude said:


> Oh but how they begin!
> 
> View attachment 93175
> 
> 
> Unless...
> 
> View attachment 93176


Maybe he's a grower? He better be that's baby sized!


----------



## QuietRiot

ConanHub said:


> Maybe he's a grower? He better be that's baby sized!


Is that a micro peen?


----------



## RandomDude

ConanHub said:


> Maybe he's a grower? He better be that's baby sized!


----------



## TXTrini

RandomDude said:


> Oh but how they begin!
> 
> View attachment 93175
> 
> 
> Unless...
> 
> View attachment 93176


I heartily endorse this meme, as a former victim of catpenising. Angles can be highly deceptive. Just ask those large ladies who are experts on the downward headshot.


----------



## RandomDude

TXTrini said:


> I heartily endorse this meme, as a former victim of catpenising. Angles can be highly deceptive. Just ask those large ladies who are experts on the downward headshot.


Like this?


----------



## TXTrini

RandomDude said:


> Like this?
> 
> View attachment 93179


No. It looked normal size. It wasn't...


----------



## RandomDude

TXTrini said:


> No. It looked normal size. It wasn't...


And then? 😅


----------



## TXTrini

RandomDude said:


> And then? 😅


😂
And then that's my business. But I will say, he's not my bf.


----------



## RandomDude

TXTrini said:


> 😂
> And then that's my business.


Lol I was going to post this to your answer:


----------



## QuietRiot

RandomDude said:


> Lol I was going to post this to your answer:
> 
> View attachment 93180


Do you have your memes categorized? The Peen folder must be HUGE. 

(go ahead Conan)


----------



## RandomDude

QuietRiot said:


> Do you have your memes categorized? The Peen folder must be HUGE.
> 
> (go ahead Conan)


Lol nah just google. 

Been here over a decade you can imagine how many penis threads I've seen. 😅


----------



## Enigma32

RandomDude said:


> Lol nah just google.
> 
> Been here over a decade you can imagine how many penis threads I've seen. 😅


There's never enough penis. That's the point of this thread.


----------



## CraigBesuden

RandomDude said:


> Been here over a decade you can imagine how many penis threads I've seen.


Is this one smaller than the other ones you’ve seen?


----------



## moon7

bobert said:


> Okay, let's be real... a "normal" 2.9 inch lil' fellow isn't pleasing anyone.
> 
> Even 5.2" sounds small to me.


5in hurt some women already


----------



## RandomDude

Enigma32 said:


> There's never enough penis. That's the point of this thread.


😅



CraigBesuden said:


> Is this one smaller than the other ones you’ve seen?


So far, lets see how big it gets!!!


----------



## ConanHub

QuietRiot said:


> Do you have your memes categorized? The Peen folder must be HUGE.
> 
> (go ahead Conan)


----------



## QuietRiot

ConanHub said:


> View attachment 93184


Oh it’s my boyfriend from the attraction thread! Way to bring all the way around.


----------



## TinyTbone

ConanHub said:


> I have a feeling more men than women might fantasize about others during sex.
> 
> I'm sure it does happen but again, I'm not convinced it's widespread.
> 
> Maybe if the sex is bad they do it more? LoL!😋


Been with my wife 30+ years and I don't ever remember thinking about another woman when we had sex. I was to busy enjoying the moment with my woman to have thoughts of another.


----------



## so_sweet

I wonder if a man created the word "happiness" because when you say happiness, you say penis.

LOL

Okay, dumb joke.😔


----------



## Divinely Favored

QuietRiot said:


> I went there. This is gross that this turned into: “women” think of their ex’s while screwing thier husband if they’ve slept with anyone else.
> 
> Gimme a break! Say you don’t agree with that sentiment and I won’t include you in “you guys” which was only referring to two people so far. You’re welcome to exclude yourself from that group.


Some probably do, whether male or female. I know I do not. I am focused on my beloved wife, and she thinks I am a Greek sex god with the pleasure she experiences.


----------



## Divinely Favored

ConanHub said:


> Maybe he's a grower? He better be that's baby sized!


Remember the one about guy with Shorty tattooed on his pecker.


----------



## Julie's Husband

ConanHub said:


> I have a feeling more men than women might fantasize about others during sex.


I've never fantasized about others while relating to my wife or any earlier partners. When I'm with a woman, I'm focusing on her alone. Don't have enough free time to let my mind wander.


----------



## ConanHub

Julie's Husband said:


> I've never fantasized about others while relating to my wife or any earlier partners. When I'm with a woman, I'm focusing on her alone. Don't have enough free time to let my mind wander.


Well I have. It was early in our relationship and I corrected it but I did and I don't believe Lady Conan ever had that issue. That's anecdotal however and I could be wrong but I'm positive both sexes, to some extent, have done this and I have a feeling men might do it a little more. I have no data to back up my feeling however.


----------



## CharlieParker

Welcome to Jamaica, have a nice day!

(ETA: I haven't been following this thread, sorry if over done.)


----------



## Mr.Married

ConanHub said:


> Maybe if the sex is bad they do it more? LoL!😋


Now that was pretty funny! I reckon the chicks just check their email on their iPhone while wishing he would just finish already 😜


----------



## Mr.Married

ConanHub said:


> Well I have. It was early in our relationship and I corrected it but I did and I don't believe Lady Conan ever had that issue. That's anecdotal however and I could be wrong but I'm positive both sexes, to some extent, have done this and I have a feeling men might do it a little more. I have no data to back up my feeling however.


For the first time just the other day my wife let me have sex with her without having to wear the Aquaman mask. I noticed she was checking her email on her iPhone during most of it 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Jimi007

Divinely Favored said:


> 21 pennies....that is over 16.5". He probably had to have a transfusion prior to sex so he did not get light headed.


Sounds crazy but true...


----------



## TinyTbone

Remember:
Women are from Mars 
Men are from Venus,
They feel with their hearts
We feel with our penis


----------



## BigDaddyNY

Rus47 said:


> Maybe more than it seems, Most have sense to not run their mouths about such to anyone, let alone their spouse. It depends on what a wife or gf has to compare to. If the husband is their one and only and they don't watch porn or read “Shades of Grey” or watch Billy n Brad on Netflix then ignorance is bliss.
> 
> If they have some comparison I suspect longing for what once was is maybe why they are closing their eyes during sex with hubby. Recalling sensations





TXTrini said:


> As a woman who's had more than one man, I find this absolutely ridiculous to the point of being entirely laughable. The LAST thing I'm thinking about is another man; I'm focused on the one I'm with. Exes are exes for a reason. I can't even remember what it was like to have sex with my exes, heck I don't WANT to remember, blegh.
> 
> Btw, I'm surprised that with your long experience you don't know by now that the LAST thing a woman needs to do is think about anything when it comes to achieving orgasm. This sounds like major insecurity on a man's part without good reason. If that's the case, surely her dissatisfaction would bleed out into other parts of their lives together?





QuietRiot said:


> Are you kidding me? I haven’t had tons of men but I’ve had some boyfriends. I have NEVER thought of an ex while with a current man. Ever. I don’t know of any of my friends that ever do this either, and yes they would tell me and wonder what was wrong with them, and I would then tell them to get therapy ASAP.
> 
> No this is grody. Is this what guys actually think is happening??? Wtf!


I don't want to derail this into a porn discussion, but this got me thinking about how men and women really don't seem to understand each other on some fundamental levels. 

The guys think the woman they are with is comparing them to past lovers and characters from movies. That, during sex, they are fantasizing about their stud ex or Christian Grey. The women think guys are fantasizing and comparing them to porn stars and thinking about that hot 20 something putting on the act for the camera. Neither the guys nor women want to believe they could both be wrong.


----------



## TinyTbone

BigDaddyNY said:


> I don't want to derail this into a porn discussion, but this got me thinking about how men and women really don't seem to understand each other on some fundamental levels.
> 
> The guys think the woman they are with is comparing them to past lovers and characters from movies. That, during sex, they are fantasizing about their stud ex or Christian Grey. The women think guys are fantasizing and comparing them to porn stars and thinking about that hot 20 something putting on the act for the camera. Neither the guys nor women want to believe they could both be wrong.


Truth here!


----------



## Enigma32

BigDaddyNY said:


> I don't want to derail this into a porn discussion, but this got me thinking about how men and women really don't seem to understand each other on some fundamental levels.
> 
> The guys think the woman they are with is comparing them to past lovers and characters from movies. That, during sex, they are fantasizing about their stud ex or Christian Grey. The women think guys are fantasizing and comparing them to porn stars and thinking about that hot 20 something putting on the act for the camera. Neither the guys nor women want to believe they could both be wrong.


According to research, almost everyone fantasizes about other people during sex. You just won't catch them admitting to it here, IMO. Can't blame them though.

Is It OK To Fantasize About Other People While Having Sex With Your Partner?


----------



## QuietRiot

Enigma32 said:


> According to research, almost everyone fantasizes about other people during sex. You just won't catch them admitting to it here, IMO. Can't blame them though.
> 
> Is It OK To Fantasize About Other People While Having Sex With Your Partner?


Wtf. Ok I’m done. No I have never fantasized DURING sex about someone else! I guess I’m the freak, and the girls I know, I’ve asked them yesterday. We talk about a lot of things and they have no reason to lie, and neither do I. I think anyone who assumes their wife is fantasizing about their ex while having sex with them is simply wrong. I’m sure there is the very few women who do this because they don’t actually love person they are married to. 

What worries me more is the thought never even occurred to me, so that men think about this and assume it…means they are doing it. So now I get to think about the idea that someone was fantasizing about someone else while having sex with me. GROSS. 🤮


----------



## BigDaddyNY

Enigma32 said:


> According to research, almost everyone fantasizes about other people during sex. You just won't catch them admitting to it here, IMO. Can't blame them though.
> 
> Is It OK To Fantasize About Other People While Having Sex With Your Partner?


What the article actually says is almost everyone fantasizes about sex with someone other than their partner (98% of men and 80% of women). That is in general, not during sex. It goes on to say that 42% of men and 46% of women said they fantasized about someone else during sex, at some time, not necessarily all the time. That's a lot, but not even a majority. Also have to consider that the survey was conducted by a sex toy retailer. That isn't exactly a random sampling of sexually active people.

I would be lying if I said I never fantasized about sex with someone else, but during sex I've never done that. Even when we have sex while watching a sexy movie, or even porn, I'm still thinking about my wife. I may be thinking about doing a particle activity from what is happening on screen, but she is what I'm thinking about.


----------



## BigDaddyNY

QuietRiot said:


> Wtf. Ok I’m done. No I have never fantasized DURING sex about someone else! I guess I’m the freak, and the girls I know, I’ve asked them yesterday. We talk about a lot of things and they have no reason to lie, and neither do I. I think anyone who assumes their wife is fantasizing about their ex while having sex with them is simply wrong. I’m sure there is the very few women who do this because they don’t actually love person they are married to.
> 
> What worries me more is the thought never even occurred to me, so that men think about this and assume it…means they are doing it. So now I get to think about the idea that someone was fantasizing about someone else while having sex with me. GROSS. 🤮


Don't worry, not all men think that, and even if you believe that survey, men do it less during sex than women. I feel like if I was thinking about another woman in the middle of sex the guilt would make me lose my erection, so I'll chose to stay in the moment with my wife.


----------



## Enigma32

BigDaddyNY said:


> What the article actually says is almost everyone fantasizes about sex with someone other than their partner (98% of men and 80% of women). *That is in general, not during sex. It goes on to say that 42% of men and 46% of women said they fantasized about someone else during sex, at some time, not necessarily all the time*. That's a lot, but not even a majority. Also have to consider that the survey was conducted by a sex toy retailer. That isn't exactly a random sampling of sexually active people.
> 
> I would be lying if I said I never fantasized about sex with someone else, but during sex I've never done that. Even when we have sex while watching a sexy movie, or even porn, I'm still thinking about my wife. I may be thinking about doing a particle activity from what is happening on screen, but she is what I'm thinking about.


Their current partner, judging by the wording. It's like conducting a survey and asking if someone has cheated on their partner. Maybe they have not, but I bet more people have cheated on SOME partner than just their current one.


----------



## so_sweet

In regards to a person fantasizing about an ex during sex with their spouse/partner:

First, an ex is an ex for a reason and that reason usually doesn't bring a person joy.

My sexual enjoyment doesn't only come from the physical aspect of things but also emotional. I am guessing most women and men feel this way. As they say, what happens outside of the bedroom affects what happens inside of the bedroom.

For example, my first marriage ended in divorce and this is my second marriage. For argument's sake, let's say my ex-husband was great in bed (um, he wasn't). But, my ex was abusive. So, even if sex with the ex was crazy-good, I would not fantasize about sex with him, not solo and certainly not while having sex with my loving husband.

An abusive ex might be a harsh example, but any ex is an ex for a reason and the reason is often not a good one. So why would anyone fantasize about an ex -- someone who may have treated you unkindly? That would not make sense to me.


----------



## Julie's Husband

Enigma32 said:


> According to research, almost everyone fantasizes about other people during sex. You just won't catch them admitting to it here, IMO. Can't blame them though.
> 
> Is It OK To Fantasize About Other People While Having Sex With Your Partner?


Guess I'm in that majority that don't.


----------



## Enigma32

so_sweet said:


> An abusive ex might be a harsh example, but any ex is an ex for a reason and the reason is often not a good one. So why would anyone fantasize about an ex -- someone who may have treated you unkindly? That would not make sense to me.


What if that ex was an unleashed beast in the bedroom that no one else has been able to match for you? Does he suddenly become bad in bed or unattractive after you break up? I have seen some ladies stick around with some guys and admit they did so because the man had a big package or was great in bed. When the end finally does come, do they just....forget? If the new guy doesn't measure up, are you saying they would never reminisce? 

I'm not gonna accuse individuals here of being dishonest but I have personally had women tell me the new guy wasn't so great. One of my exes spent years trying to get with me again because she wasn't into the guy she ended up with, but she is married to him now. I won't speak for other men here but I cannot be the only one this has happened to.


----------



## CraigBesuden

Enigma32 said:


> According to research, almost everyone fantasizes about other people during sex. You just won't catch them admitting to it here, IMO. Can't blame them though.
> 
> Is It OK To Fantasize About Other People While Having Sex With Your Partner?


Red Pill nonsense?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## so_sweet

Enigma32 said:


> What if that ex was an unleashed beast in the bedroom that no one else has been able to match for you? Does he suddenly become bad in bed or unattractive after you break up?


I don't live in the past, so my answer is yes.
Also, as I mentioned in my previous post, sex isn't only about the physical for me, it's also about the emotional.


Enigma32 said:


> I have seen some ladies stick around with some guys and admit they did so because the man had a big package or was great in bed.


I never stuck around with a guy just for the sex.

Also, when I was single, knowing a man had a big package did not draw me to him because of it, I couldn't have cared less.


----------



## TXTrini

Wow, that's


Enigma32 said:


> According to research, almost everyone fantasizes about other people during sex. You just won't catch them admitting to it here, IMO. Can't blame them though.
> 
> Is It OK To Fantasize About Other People While Having Sex With Your Partner?


That's disgusting! I can't even imagine doing this. If I'm to the point my mind strays from someone having SEX, then it's time to reconsider that relationship. 

Is sex really that impersonal to some people??


----------



## Not

TXTrini said:


> Wow, that's
> 
> That's disgusting! I can't even imagine doing this. If I'm to the point my mind strays from someone having SEX, then it's time to reconsider that relationship.
> 
> Is sex really that impersonal to some people??


Yeah, there was a thread on this topic a little while back with the women responding with disgust and the guys pretty much flat out stating to get used to the idea because our men are doing it while they're with us. Pigs.


----------



## BigDaddyNY

TXTrini said:


> Wow, that's
> 
> That's disgusting! I can't even imagine doing this. If I'm to the point my mind strays from someone having SEX, then it's time to reconsider that relationship.
> 
> Is sex really that impersonal to some people??


I suspect there is more to this if you were to dig into the details. I can maybe understand if this were to happen once in a blue moon and I have to believe that is what is happening with most of the people saying they've done this. Your thought drifts to some hunk you just saw in a movie or maybe even a recent ex. However, if this is happening all the time there is a serious problem. You shouldn't be escaping to fantasy land while engaged in loving sexual relations. I can see this to some degree if you are masturbating, but geez, you have someone right there with you, maybe currently in you, lol, and you have to dream about someone else to fully enjoy the experience? That is pretty messed up. 

The survey being referenced does say that about 15% of women do this regularly, which is still a big number.

_"A survey in the UK found 42% men and 46% of women think of someone else during sex. Many fantasize about a close friend or co-worker. 15% of women said they did this regularly."_

Now that I think of it, wasn't the Netflix show Sex Life pretty much about this? I only saw bits and pieces (and the one big "piece" in the shower scene, bringing us back to penis size), but I thought it was about a wife fantasizing about her ex stud.


----------



## Divinely Favored

Divinely Favored said:


> Remember the one about guy with Shorty tattooed on his pecker.


It was known why he was called shorty, he kept asking a waitress out and one of her co-workers talked her into it. She came in the next day exhausted and bowlegged and her co-worker asked what happened with Shorty? She looked at her and said, "Shorty hell, it was Shorties Bar & Grill, SanFancisco, California!"


----------



## Julie's Husband

TXTrini said:


> Is sex really that impersonal to some people??


Yes, it is. I had real problems accepting that reality, but that's what hookups are all about.


----------



## David60525

bobert said:


> Okay, let's be real... a "normal" 2.9 inch lil' fellow isn't pleasing anyone.
> 
> Even 5.2" sounds small to me.


Average is 6 inch erect 95% of men
The first 2 inch of the vagina has nerves. 4 inch is lost. Girth matters more than length. 
Seducing is what matters. Mind first.


----------



## happiness27

I'll take a guy who knows what to do with his hands below deck over a guy who thinks his P is all that is needed.


----------



## BigDaddyNY

David60525 said:


> Average is 6 inch erect 95% of men
> The first 2 inch of the vagina has nerves. 4 inch is lost. Girth matters more than length.
> Seducing is what matters. Mind first.


Actually, there is something sometime referred to as the A spot. It is at the back of the vagina. For most women they would need a partner, or a toy, with about 8" to hit it.


----------



## Laurentium

Divinely Favored said:


> It was known why he was called shorty, he kept asking a waitress out and one of her co-workers talked her into it. She came in the next day exhausted and bowlegged and her co-worker asked what happened with Shorty? She looked at her and said, "Shorty hell, it was Shorties Bar & Grill, SanFancisco, California!"


When I heard it, it was Albuquerque New Mexico... which I think is more comedic...


----------



## sleeping_sandman

TXTrini said:


> But...
> It's peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeenisssssssssssssss!



sorry, but it's more like penis 

SCNR this one


----------



## TinyTbone

Ok, so I think I have a story relative to some of the comments. I've only been married once and still am. 38 years now. I've only been in 2 real emotional relationships. The woman I'm married to and a girl I dated through and out of high school. 4 yrs together, both virgin when we met. Her and I were each other's first and imprinted on each other sexually. So we split up after I join the Navy. I go out into the world now and absolutely go crazy sexually with women. Not a single emotional connection to another woman, till I meet my wife.
We fall in love and in the short time we know each other and then marry. I accidentally in the heat of passion one night very early on, said my exes name! Startled me and thankfully she didn't catch it. It did however startle me so much that it stopped me. After a bit she asked what's wrong and I told her what I'd said. That I was confused and a bit ashamed by it as well. We talked for awhile and she assured me she wasn't upset or offended by it. As I explained she was THE only other woman to get into my heart.
Also the big reason I say all this is that, I had to relearn sexually to relate to a woman I loved, not just picked up for casual sex. She didn't realize it at first that I kept trying to impose on her what I'd had with the other woman. Thankfully I quickly moved on from that and enjoyed my wife for who she was and enjoyed who she was right then. It was easy to base one relationship physically for me to another.
The sex with my wife has had super great highs through the years as with most marriages, yet there have been times I've reminisced about my first, but never have I fantasized it was her while making love to my wife. In fact I don't think I fantasize about anything during sex, just am to involved physically and emotionally to think that way.


----------



## TinyTbone

BigDaddyNY said:


> Actually, there is something sometime referred to as the A spot. It is at the back of the vagina. For most women they would need a partner, or a toy, with about 8" to hit it.


And most women won't relax enough to try and enjoy that as well. Or maybe I'm married to a total prude🤔


----------



## CraigBesuden

BigDaddyNY said:


> Actually, there is something sometime referred to as the A spot. It is at the back of the vagina. For most women they would need a partner, or a toy, with about 8" to hit it.


It’s only 5-6 inches inside on the top. The O spot about 4 inches inside (on the bottom). The G spot about 1.5 to 2 inches on the top.

This site below claims it is only 2 inches deeper than the G spot, which is about 2 inches inside. So only 4 inches inside? I don’t believe that. It certainly depends on the woman, though. Some women might need an 8 incher to hit it.









Is the A-Spot the Same Thing As the G-Spot?


No, but they do go hand-in-hand. Once you locate your G-spot, you're well on your way to the land of A-spot bliss. Here's how.




www.healthline.com





I believe that women who ask for a man to have at least 6 inches (or 7 or 8) tend to enjoy pressure on the anterior fornex and are capable of vaginal orgasms with the A spot.


----------



## RandomDude




----------



## TinyTbone

I can say this for certain. I've been with several women who did in fact have vaginal orgasms. No exterior stimulation after piv and my wife is one.


----------



## BigDaddyNY

CraigBesuden said:


> It’s only 5-6 inches inside on the top. The O spot about 4 inches inside (on the bottom). The G spot about 1.5 to 2 inches on the top.
> 
> This site below claims it is only 2 inches deeper than the G spot, which is about 2 inches inside. So only 4 inches inside? I don’t believe that. It certainly depends on the woman, though. Some women might need an 8 incher to hit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the A-Spot the Same Thing As the G-Spot?
> 
> 
> No, but they do go hand-in-hand. Once you locate your G-spot, you're well on your way to the land of A-spot bliss. Here's how.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.healthline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that women who ask for a man to have at least 6 inches (or 7 or 8) tend to enjoy pressure on the anterior fornex and are capable of vaginal orgasms with the A spot.


My wife only has orgasms from penetration. She does not like direct clitoral stimulation.


----------



## ConanHub

BigDaddyNY said:


> My wife only has orgasms from penetration. She does not like direct clitoral stimulation.


Mrs. C is the opposite though she loves intercourse.


----------



## RandomDude

All you need is Biggus D-ckus!






That is all...


----------

